# Lissuw's Fatness < Fitness Journey



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Welcome! I am a 24 year old female in London going into a cut after an 8 week mini bulk. I say mini bulk because I've never bulked before and only did 1850-1900 kcal a day because I really struggled with the amount of food per day and also how heavy you feel and look while bulking. Nonetheless I did manage to grow muscle where I wanted - shoulders, lats and glutes that is! Now I've been on calorie deficit (1600) for a week and starting to feel great. I'm not the best at dieting but this time I actually have a very good attitude and approach to make a permanent lifestyle change (and has been successful for about 9 weeks now!).

As of this moment, I weigh 65kg which is the highest I've ever been in my life, and I'm 163cm tall (or 5'3). I've been using MyFitnessPal to track macros (love it!), and as my bodytype is mesomorph I am now on 120C, 140P, 62F which after one week seems a good place to start both mentally and physically. I've struggled with binge eating and I work in the music industry where drinking is obviously a huge thing, my coworkers and bands are not supportive at all when it comes to cutting down alcohol.

I work out 4-5 times a week, usually with a 10min cardio warmup, and then an intense (both really challenging weights and not much time between sets) weight session. I've been doing leg day with glute isolation twice a week, shoulders/lats twice a week and one core day. I am a horse rider so my core is really strong as it is. I grow muscle really easily on my upper body and the biggest transformation must be my delts. I don't do anything with biceps but they're like ridiculously big (genes?) - does anyone wanna exchange some bicep tissue for say lats? Anyone?

...moving on, feel free to give me your educated opinion on my workouts, lots of what I do I base on it just working for me which is key for me in staying motivated. I love scientific articles so fire away. I supplement with whey powder (I'm a newly converted vegetarian ugh), fish oil, probiotics, and sometimes after a big meal I've found enzymes help with the bloating.

Here's a progress shot of my first 8 weeks:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh and here's that bicep, just cropped from a photo shoot I did. Like I said I've never trained it and it's quite frustrating that this one muscle is so dominating but then my shoulders and triceps are weak and small in comparison


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wishing you well/


----------



## hardnfast (Jan 29, 2017)

Lissuw said:


> ...moving on, feel free to give me your educated opinion on my workouts, lots of what I do I base on it just working for me which is key for me in staying motivated.


 Keep this mentality. You'll find most people will offer advice to you based on what works for them. Learn through your own experimentation and enjoy the process!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck.

I tend to change my workout routines every 4 or so weeks when I'm dieting and have just come to the end of a very similar workout.

4 day split, AM and PM workouts, 15 min warm up cardio AM workouts with 8-10 rep sets, 60 seconds between sets and PM workouts 15 - 20 rep sets, 30 seconds between sets.

The higher TUT and lower time between sets definitely helps burn calories whilst building muscle.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

First week of calorie deficit behind and I'm feeling great honestly, had minor headaches earlier in the week. No cravings though all week which is absolutely huge for me, someone who used to binge more or less every day. My macros atm are mentioned in the first message, and they add up to 1600 kcal. Today's food:

Breakfast: 481 kcal

Pears 100g, 120g fat free Greek yoghurt with a scoop of vanilla flavor whey protein, 27g Oats and 2dl Soya milk

Lunch: 353 kcal

Soya mince 45g (dry), 180g Tomato sauce (Aldi's Garlic Passata - it's great because it's tasty and has no added sugar!), 90g whole grain spelt pasta

Dinner: 586 kcal

2 whole eggs fried with no fat, 80g bell peppers, 16g walnuts, 120g tuna in brine, 1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil

Afterworkout drink 170 kcal (2,5dl unsweetened almond milk and 1 scoop of chocolate whey protein + 4,5g L-Glutamine)

I'm just now going to the gym so I haven't made up my mind about the workout yet! Depends how many people there are (which areas are busiest) but will be either core or glutes.

Also here's what I looked like this morning. Happy about where I'm headed but need to get a lot leaner  totally looks like I don't shave my armpits for some reason in this pic but I do like the good girl that I am!!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I am in with this log, and wish you all the best, having read the posts you seem to be doing well on the diet front so good for you. I am currently mid cut and feel very much the same not struggling at all as of yet but sure this will change.

The one thing I would suggest is to plan and structure your training, some people can get away with training whatever they choose that day etc but for the majority of us, whether we like it or not we avoid certain areas, plus I would suggest you log your lifts. As this whole thing is about consistency and progression. It seems sad if you carry a little log book but honestly I refer back to previous weeks and can see progression in training and weights lifted, plus if you do the same with your food alng side it, you can see often see patterns when training is down. or lethargy etc etc, this is important for both men and Women, but women it can give you an indication as to the affect of your menstrual cycle on training. My Wife generally has a reduction in strength and energy for the week before and during but then increase the week after. it means she can track those weeks and know what to expect, this allows progression and also enables you to avoid injury by going stupid or whatever. it also teaches what works for you food wise on certain training days.

I have personally tried tons of training program over the years and the one that has worked for the best for me and my wife ( who did compete previously) as an easy PPL rotation. However this is split into 4 weeks of lower volume, higher weight work, then 4 weeks of higher volume work, then a 4 week strength phase whereby its strictly compound lifts for four weeks. Both my wife and I have seen real improvements in both the weights lifted and our physiques since going with this idea, which was an adaption of a Jordan Peters PPL program. I highly recommend his info and output, its a very educated approach, although much of the information on his site is geared towards those of us using AAS, but good all the same. My wife doesnt use AAS by the way.

as many have said you have to find what works for you, I personally struggle with motivation with the higher rep stuff, I find it tedious, whereas the lower HIIT style training to failure does, but it also takes it toll on my body. If I didnt track the training and use a periodization then my body would be in tatters within a short time.

good luck,m and love the tattoos by the way love and owl tattoo got one myself on my inner arm.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

That's actually a good breakdown what you're describing Mayzini  one question, does the rotation change depending on if you're cutting or bulking? or just keep it the same but diet changes depending on your goals?

Today I did some legs and glutes as follows:

-5 min crosstrainer cardio

-Superset, 4 sets: 
1. Lunge walk (about 20 lunges) with 20kg barbell 
2. Spurt on the dreadmill (dreadmill not moving, just starting to push leaning forward and going as long as possible which is about 20-30 sec only because it's like you're pushing a car and everyones looking at you like "girl theres an on putton, too")

-Superset, 4 sets on the hip abductor machine, 41kg:
1. 12 x hip abduction leaning backwards
2. 12 x hip abduction leaning forwards

-Single leg press with 12, 10, 8 reps per leg, 27.3 kg

-Superset, 3 sets with first 27kg and rest 32kg hip thrusts on the prone leg curl machine:
1. 20 Hip thrusts with legs hip width apart
2. 20 Hip thrusts with knees wide apart and ankles together (last 5 reps of third set I gave up)

-Weighted back extensions 20, 15, 10 reps (and holding on the top) which you can easily turn into a killer glute workout if you just focus yout mind on the right muscle.

I like supersets for a few reasons, mainly because it adds intensity but also because my gym can be super busy so I'll just power through one machine and not sit around in it for 60sec like an *sshole. 

-----

Pretty much hit every macro perfectly today, fat went over with 1g but of well  I did mention earlier that I've laid off meat mostly, so I'm finding that I'm quite dependent on protein supplements which I'm not sure I like. To hit today's protein goals I've had a tin of tuna, 2 protein shakes from whey isolate and a protein bar (which I very very rarely eat) and 2 eggs (and other grams here and there).


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> That's actually a good breakdown what you're describing Mayzini  one question, does the rotation change depending on if you're cutting or bulking? or just keep it the same but diet changes depending on your goals?
> 
> Today I did some legs and glutes as follows:
> 
> ...


 HI FYI make sure you hit the quote button if responding to someone on hear as otherwise they dont get a notification so I didn't know you had responded or asked me question, so I wasn't ignoring you !! lol

my rotation doesn't change regardless of cutting or bulking. Calories ( and in some term cardio) dictate cut or bulk not the lifting regime, this is a big mistake I made for a few years, thought I needed to do loads of superset and giant set and high volume when cutting. Yes it does in some way allow a higher volume and argument high intensity style cardio wise, but ultimately for myself and my wife we found that it didn't assist with the physique changes as much utlising a rotation of lower volume, higher weight work. Ultimately I found you need a period of strength training to increase you lifts and in turn change you body.

I like to throw Supersets in sometimes with my Leg training, or sometime in my higher volume weeks, for say shoulders.

I recently changed gyms because mine got too crowded so hear your pain.

foodwise, providing your getting your protein in then you have to do what you have to do. I personally try and avoid to much supplemented protein such as shakes etc, but thats more to do with the fact I prefer my calories to be left for food !! lol The issue with a veggie lifestyle when training, is getting sufficient nutrients and protein but your doing a good job, Iknow guys that pretty much live on Tuna and have great physiques.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> That's actually a good breakdown what you're describing Mayzini  one question, does the rotation change depending on if you're cutting or bulking? or just keep it the same but diet changes depending on your goals?
> 
> Today I did some legs and glutes as follows:
> 
> ...


 i would add that looking at your leg workout, , yes the glute stuff is fine, but there is little inbalance to the leg work out personally, which sort of vindicates my point about a structured training plan, of course you can sway within it but you know that the overall target area is being hit.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Is there a reason why it's in 4 week rotation and not say 2 or 5 etc? Just being curious, like I said I'm always interested in knowing why some things should be done a specific way.

Just about to head for the gym, shoulders and lats ahead!

Today's meals are as follows and again perfectly fit my macros:

Breakfast (after having has coffee on empty stomach on the commute) 528kcal:
27g oats, 0,5 scoop vanilla protein powder, 5g chia seeds, 14g walnuts, 2dl soya milk in a porridge + 100g pears. This is literally SO delicious, the vanilla flavor protein adds taste and helps me keep full for longer and the soya milk makes the texture creamier.

Lunch 466 kcal:
100g whole grain spelt pasta, 120g garlic tomato sauce, tin of tuna and a Nak'd Cashew Cookie bar (prefer the orange cocoa or bakewell tart bars)

Pre-workout:
160g fat free Greek yoghurt, 1 scoop vanilla protein powder, 1 tsp Maca powde and cinnamon mixed in. Again this is my go-to, beats always drinking your whey! 7g coconut oil on the side.

After workout:
1 scoop Strawberry protein, 4.5 g L-Glutamine

Dinner 258 kcal:
170g asparagus spears (I wrap the washed spears in foil with 0.5 table spoon olive oil, salt and pepper for about 20 min which is like the easiest food ever, it's delicious and doesn't leave dishes to wash!), 2 fried eggs (no fat).


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> i would add that looking at your leg workout, , yes the glute stuff is fine, but there is little inbalance to the leg work out personally, which sort of vindicates my point about a structured training plan, of course you can sway within it but you know that the overall target area is being hit.


 sorry meant to quote you above


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> sorry meant to quote you above


 no worries, I work on a 4 week block as it allows me to track progression in lifts better. Two weeks in my opin isn't enough. I don't do the same lifts each session, these are varied up week to week but the rep range etc remains targeted, with compounds kept in all training. at this moment I am in a strength phase, I drop lifting down to 3 days which goes against the grain with most peoples minds, but it enables significant load and recovery.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> no worries, I work on a 4 week block as it allows me to track progression in lifts better. Two weeks in my opin isn't enough. I don't do the same lifts each session, these are varied up week to week but the rep range etc remains targeted, with compounds kept in all training. at this moment I am in a strength phase, I drop lifting down to 3 days which goes against the grain with most peoples minds, but it enables significant load and recovery.


 Thanks for that, makes sense! I think once I've shed this fat and go back to bulking eventually (I'm coming after that booty!!!), I will do 4 days when doing heavy loads. I recover quite quickly so far but over doing it is neve good and I tend to overdo everything in life so...

Here's my shoulder and lat workout from today:

-10min incline walk on dreadmill (100kcal)
-I always warm my shoulders up from every angle with 1kg weights, about 5 different sets of 15 just to get blood flowing

-Superset x 3, 12 reps, 5kg dumbbell and 1 dropdown set
1. Lateral raises (leaning forward so the burn is in the shoulder more)
2. Dumbbell overhead press

-Superset x 3, 15 reps
1. Barbell row, 15kg
2. Reverse fly, 4kg

-3 x 10 reps lateral pull wide grip, 32kg

-3 x 10 reps tricep pull on cable machine (leaning forward a lot so burns more in the lats), 15kg

-3 x 10 div. seated row 27kg

Felt really high energy today hence the supersets yet again, but I was a bit weaker than usual.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Thanks for that, makes sense! I think once I've shed this fat and go back to bulking eventually (I'm coming after that booty!!!), I will do 4 days when doing heavy loads. I recover quite quickly so far but over doing it is neve good and I tend to overdo everything in life so...
> 
> Here's my shoulder and lat workout from today:
> 
> ...


 looks like a good session, It feels like i am picking holes in the training so sorry if it comes across that way I just personally think you could structure training better

for example I know you seem to like a supersets. However I would say the workout is a bit uneven, you worked shoulders before back. So can I suggest a variation to the workout above, which I believe would have been better. do BB rows at the beggining of the workout on their own, do 2-3 warm up sets, and then 3 x 8 reps at as heavy weight as possible, not to failure but say and 8 out of 10 for effort. then throw in your lat pull and you row. you could then superset cable reverse flye and the tricep pull leaning forward, although if you want lat involvment try a straight arm pull down option instead as this activates the lats better. then throw in the shoulder superset, you could even add an exercise ( giant set) such as face pulls if you can utliize the equipment. to be honest if you then threw in some bicep cable curls and some ez bar curls you have yourself full a pull session. If you the construct a push session and a legs/gluts session you have the basis of a stable plan you can rotate these over the week, Push pull rest leg push and each week interchange the workout repeated. you can easily switch in and out different exercises.

all the best with the weight loss, as I mentioned before I think you would benefit from structured training. FAT loss is calories not type of exercise, many struggle with that and think adding supersets ets will magically shred them. I think you said you are relatively new to training ( sorry if I got this wrong) a structured balance training plan will reap rewards in your physique, especially if your desire is to compete.

Ultimately you should do whats best for you and your mind, as ultimately the best plan is the one you stick with. I have tried many over the years where it was the same week in week out, it bored me and I lost interest and didnt approach the training consistently. I woud prefer to train all out favour dorian yates style all the time but my body just cant take it any more.

what I would say is that 4 days of structured lifting with then add the cardio in around that would work wonders.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Gonna keep an eye on this journal, good luck for your goals


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Dreadmill -"People looking like there is an on button" LOOOL!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Good journal, keep it going. :thumbup1:

Nice to see a woman on the forum that actually trains too. :whistling: Reprezent.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> Good journal, keep it going. :thumbup1:
> 
> Nice to see a woman on the forum that actually trains too. :whistling: Reprezent.


 Hah thank you! Seems not that many ladies here for some reason.

I had my first weigh in yesterday after 2 weeks of cutting. I've lost 1.2 kg which is a good amount considering I've heard losing 500g a week is optimal for fat loss - so it would appear I am indeed loosing fat and not muscle or just water weight. Sorry guys I have no progress photo for you this week just because last night was my 25th birthday party so I drank for the first time in months and nobody wants to see what I look like today 

Something I noticed at last night's party which was really surprising. After starting to have proper goals and seeing the changes in my body, I've become a bit of a hermit not going out at all, and I've been a little bit afraid of what would happen if I do go out (will I start bingeing again and accidentally slip away from training..). As it was my own party I told myself to just enjoy, drink and eat. I did eat but not too much (had a quorn burger and a chicken burger) all day, some chips and salsa and thats it. Before I would have been eating without noticing the entire night, but this time I didn't even feel the need to "stop" myself from eating. This is probably one of the biggest encouragements so far - I can see that making this lifestyle change has actually become natural behaviour to me. And I really don't miss being drunk, havne't done f**k all all day when normally Sundays without hangovers can be super productive and I love being productive!

Speaking of goals - I've set some clear goals to me now. Yesterday I weighed 64.2kg and I want to get down to 60kg. That's 4kg of fat and with this 0.5kg per week fat loss that should take me 8 weeks. So I should be looking pretty fine mid-June!

You guys need to keep kicking me in the butt if I start to post less and look like I'm going off the track!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Hah thank you! Seems not that many ladies here for some reason.


 A lot of reasons. Can't handle the sexist (but admittedly funny) posts in gen con, can't deal with sex pests sending them PM's, they find out the guy they were seeing they met on here has a Mrs........ The list is pretty vast TBF. LOL

As long as you can handle the banter it ain't too bad. Logs looking good BTW, keep at it. :thumbup1:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> A lot of reasons. Can't handle the sexist (but admittedly funny) posts in gen con, can't deal with sex pests sending them PM's, they find out the guy they were seeing they met on here has a Mrs........ The list is pretty vast TBF. LOL
> 
> As long as you can handle the banter it ain't too bad. Logs looking good BTW, keep at it. :thumbup1:


 You could of made us look better than that lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

In for the perv and lolling at Ukm's resident white knights


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> In for the perv and lolling at Ukm's resident white knights


 @Heavyassweights :lol:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> In for the perv and lolling at Ukm's resident white knights


 My peeps <3

Seriously though, I work in a male dominated industry (live music) and I do just fine.  bring it on.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> My peeps <3
> 
> Seriously though, I work in a *male dominated* industry (live music) and I do just fine.  bring it on.


 Just in the door and the feminism has already started 

seriously don't encourage them

i mean us

i mean me


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> seriously don't encourage them
> 
> i mean us
> 
> i mean me


 This ought to do it


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> This ought to do it
> 
> View attachment 141398


 I did try to warn you..

View attachment IMG_1773.GIF


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> I did try to warn you..
> 
> View attachment 141399


 Happy birthday to me


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> This ought to do it
> 
> View attachment 141398


 One of my mates owns a pole studio, she's a judge in national competitions too.

Do you compete?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Happy birthday to me


 Oh aye happy birthday pal


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Smitch said:


> One of my mates owns a pole studio, she's a judge in national competitions too.
> 
> Do you compete?


 I did compete when I was like 18. Basically that's originally how I got into training, I started pole dance when I was 15 and it wasn't a "thing" 10 years ago like it is today! I used to be a lonely fat horse girl and sucked at PE, but pole dance was so cool and fun that I just fell in love with it. I trained like 8h a week but didn't know anything about training so I was up against these girls who had like 15 year ballet or gymnastics background and I just ended up never giving my body time to rest SO eventually I just was sick for months (on-off flu etc) for not resting and then a mini burn out from not seeing the progress. I took a break from the pole and then started teaching at a fitness studio when I went to uni which was fun. I also did aerial acrobatics at a circus and some gymnastics on the side. I'm not doing pole at all atm but it's like riding the bicycle, you never forget them trixx


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> I did compete when I was like 18. Basically that's originally how I got into training, I started pole dance when I was 15 and it wasn't a "thing" 10 years ago like it is today! I used to be a lonely fat horse girl and sucked at PE, but pole dance was so cool and fun that I just fell in love with it. I trained like 8h a week but didn't know anything about training so I was up against these girls who had like 15 year ballet or gymnastics background and I just ended up never giving my body time to rest SO eventually I just was sick for months (on-off flu etc) for not resting and then a mini burn out from not seeing the progress. I took a break from the pole and then started teaching at a fitness studio when I went to uni which was fun. I also did aerial acrobatics at a circus and some gymnastics on the side. I'm not doing pole at all atm but it's like riding the bicycle, you never forget them trixx


 My ex did it for a few years, she did a few shows but never competed.

My mate who owns the pole studio has a dance background, she used to compete in that, she also does aerial yoga in her studio and teaches that hoop thing too which looks pretty cool.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Smitch said:


> My ex did it for a few years, she did a few shows but never competed.
> 
> My mate who owns the pole studio has a dance background, she used to compete in that, she also does aerial yoga in her studio and teaches that hoop thing too which looks pretty cool.


 That hoop thing is my favourite - aerial hoop 

I used to teach bachelor parties and teaching men is always so much more fun because they come in the class all giggly and lolling, but end up really liking it and get really competitive where as women are usually a bit more shy and not as strong so it takes longer for them to learn.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

@Sphinkter

Well would you look at that....


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

@Lissuw what's your training split/routine like atm?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> @Lissuw what's your training split/routine like atm?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/299533-lissuws-fatness-fitness-journey/?do=embed

I'm describing my training in my journal in more detail. I've just started the journal so there's not too much there yet, but I update it weekly! Tips welcome as long as they're well justified 

I'm actually considering entering the tattooed category at a Pure Elite show in 6 months so training tips are indeed more than welcome!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/299533-lissuws-fatness-fitness-journey/?do=embed
> 
> I'm describing my training in my journal in more detail. I've just started the journal so there's not too much there yet, but I update it weekly! Tips welcome as long as they're well justified
> 
> I'm actually considering entering the tattooed category at a Pure Elite show in 6 months so training tips are indeed more than welcome!


 I thought this was the journal?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> I thought this was the journal?


 Ah shiettt you're right, I keep getting notifications here and in the Welcome thread, got them mixed up!


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> @Lissuw what's your training split/routine like atm?


 And to answer your question, I've been doing consistently 5 days a week with pretty much the following:
-2 days legs with glute isolations, but with varying lifts and movements 
-2 days upper body which to me focuses on shoulders, upper back and lats (not arms)
-1 day core and usually a long-ass stretching session because I'm trying to get my split back

I've been adding a little HIIT session in the beginning of 2 workouts. I've really hated cardio in the past so me even doing HIIT much less starting to slowly enjoy it means I need to do it adding more little by little.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> And to answer your question, I've been doing consistently 5 days a week with pretty much the following:
> -2 days legs with glute isolations, but with varying lifts and movements
> -2 days upper body which to me focuses on shoulders, upper back and lats (not arms)
> -1 day core and usually a long-ass stretching session because I'm trying to get my split back
> ...


 I seen you like to do super sets, have you looked at doing them with opposing muscle groups i.e. Chest/back(rows), shoulders/back(pull-ups)?

Let's you get a decent amount of volume in a short session and also gives the muscles you're working a decent rest between sets (with minimal time actually resting).

I find when I super set like the way you're doing my reps either come down rapidly between sets or I need to drop the weights.

ive tried with legs but, depending on what you're doing, it can be a bit taxing on the low back.

Romanian deadlifts will do more for your glutes/hamstrings, than any isolation exercise will - can use the barbell or dumbells either single leg/ both legs.

would move the HIIT in after weights so you're fresh for lifting.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@Sphinkter thanks for the comments! I do intend to move HIITs to the end of workouts eventually when I get more OK with them, right now I know myself well enough that if I do a killer weight workout I'll just be like "...nahh" should I have energy for running in the end :'D the only reason why I'm beginning to like HIIT is that I do it to my favorite music and make it into a game. I listen to a lot of metal so in the chorus of a song I'll have to run like hell, and then lower tempo, run again etc  lame I know but if it works...

I have read about opposing muscle groups for super sets (why you should do it), but to be completely honest I would need to do more reading about the anatomy of which muscles are actually opposing each other. Honestly so far I haven't really struggled with losing power during workouts even though I do super sets quite a bit. Think it's probably because I have to sit down all day at work and some of the people I deal with are infuriating so the combination of metal in the head phones and hating people works better than BCAAs lol.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> @Sphinkter thanks for the comments! I do intend to move HIITs to the end of workouts eventually when I get more OK with them, right now I know myself well enough that if I do a killer weight workout I'll just be like "...nahh" should I have energy for running in the end :'D the only reason why I'm beginning to like HIIT is that I do it to my favorite music and make it into a game. I listen to a lot of metal so in the chorus of a song I'll have to run like hell, and then lower tempo, run again etc  lame I know but if it works...
> 
> I have read about opposing muscle groups for super sets (why you should do it), but to be completely honest I would need to do more reading about the anatomy of which muscles are actually opposing each other. Honestly so far I haven't really struggled with losing power during workouts even though I do super sets quite a bit. Think it's probably because I have to sit down all day at work and some of the people I deal with are infuriating so the combination of metal in the head phones and hating people works better than BCAAs lol.


 You don't need to know anything about anatomy lol just pair pushing and pulling movements that are working on the same plane. Ie horizontal push/pull would be a bench press with a row, vertical would be overhead press with a pull-up/pull down etc. Tris and bis obviously but anytime I've done this for more than a few weeks my elbows start to get arsey with me.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@Sphinkter haha fair enough  I guess the reason why I haven't done opposing muscle groups is that for instance for tris the opposing is biceps, for hammies it's quads, upper back and chest etc... and biceps, quads and chest are not areas I'm keen to work because they're already stronger and naturally bigger so I tell myself not to work on them at all which might be totally flawed but it's my thought process at the moment. Thoughts?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> @Sphinkter haha fair enough  I guess the reason why I haven't done opposing muscle groups is that for instance for tris the opposing is biceps, for hammies it's quads, upper back and chest etc... and biceps, quads and chest are not areas I'm keen to work because they're already stronger and naturally bigger so I tell myself not to work on them at all which might be totally flawed but it's my thought process at the moment. Thoughts?


 Not too much of an issue, if it were the other way around for quads and chest you probably wouldn't get that answer though. Problem is some of the best exercises for glutes (I assume as you're female this is a priority) are squats and split squat, both of which are fairly quad dominant also. If you want to avoid them use RDL's, they load your posterior chain a lot more than regular deadlifts, and also hip thrusters (these have the highest fibre recruitment shown for any glute exercise). Glute isolation exercises will not get you very far without the heavy compounds as the main drive for progress. They should be the bread and butter for all training days TBF.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

This week is a bit of a challenge, guys. I'm off to a conference for 2 days which means I can't work out, and then flying home to Finland for Sat-Tues where I will be seeing all my friends and it'll be hectic. Won't have a gym there either but luckily all 4 days I will be riding a few horses (so should be very aware of my bum on Tuesday lol). I'm a little worried about the diet because there's all these foods that I miss and am not able to eat in the UK, and also just the hectic schedule. And my borderline alcoholic friends. Yikes.

Nonetheless I did work out Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday. Monday was super busy as it was my birthday so just did a 30min leg day SPRINT with lunges, glute bridges, 10 min HIIT, hip abductions and squat jumps (not in that order). Yesterday was shoulders and lats, I did a very similar workout that I described last week but took @Mayzini's advice and did the back-focussed stuff like rows first and then shoulder isolations. Even managed to up to 6kg dumbbells (something positive about people always using the 5kgs - forces me to go heavier!) and can definitely feel my shoulders today. Lats not so much, for some reason I can't seem to get my laterals sore even though I struggle during the workout?

Today I had an intense day at work, didn't really have time to eat which reflected in my glute focussed leg day today, was sweating like a pig and pretty tired. Here's my workout from today:

-12min dreadmill, just walking + some warm up squats
-4 x 10 squats on the Smith machine, 30kg
-3 x 10 per leg reverse lunges, 20kg
-3 x 10 per leg glute kick backs on the prone leg curl machine, 18kg (all fours on the floor, not how this machine is actually supposed to be used but oh the burn)
-2 x 20 hip thrusts on the prone leg curl machine, 28kg (again not how this machine is supposed to be used but I prefer this to normal hip thrusts because the bar hurts my hips even though I try putting some padding on it)

And that was it for today.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> *Also here's what I looked like this morning. Happy about where I'm headed but need to get a lot leaner  totally looks like I don't shave my armpits for some reason in this pic but I do like the good girl that I am!!*
> 
> View attachment 141199
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that, but (forgive me for saying this), it kind of looks like you don't shave your bikini area. Could you kindly present photographic evidence that demonstrates you shave/wax this area, like the good girl you are?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> This week is a bit of a challenge, guys. I'm off to a conference for 2 days which means I can't work out, and then flying home to Finland for Sat-Tues where I will be seeing all my friends and it'll be hectic. Won't have a gym there either but luckily all 4 days I will be riding a few horses (so should be very aware of my bum on Tuesday lol). I'm a little worried about the diet because there's all these foods that I miss and am not able to eat in the UK, and also just the hectic schedule. And my borderline alcoholic friends. Yikes.
> 
> Nonetheless I did work out Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday. Monday was super busy as it was my birthday so just did a 30min leg day SPRINT with lunges, glute bridges, 10 min HIIT, hip abductions and squat jumps (not in that order). Yesterday was shoulders and lats, I did a very similar workout that I described last week but took @Mayzini's advice and did the back-focussed stuff like rows first and then shoulder isolations. Even managed to up to 6kg dumbbells (something positive about people always using the 5kgs - forces me to go heavier!) and can definitely feel my shoulders today. Lats not so much, for some reason I can't seem to get my laterals sore even though I struggle during the workout?
> 
> ...


 glad to see you tried the work out with the exercises rearranged. I think you will find working the larger muscle group first enables heavier weight to be used but also you will work some of the shoulders leading in the shoulders section. engaging the lats is a difficult task to learn. A good exercise is a straight arm pulldown, don't focus on heavy weight but focus on the squeeze and engaging the lats. One thing to focus on on any of these lat pulling moves to pull with the elbows and in your head thing of your hands and wrists as hooks.

regarding your trip away, just go and dont worry about it and enjoy yourself. When you get older you will look back and realize life is too short, to not enjoy time with your friends and family. your going home so enjoy it, come back afresh and hit the gym and diet again consistently. from your pictures you have a decent base to work from.

I generally dont drink anymore, this is a life choice for me, but this Friday I am having dinner with my oldest friend and we will share several bottles of red over a huge and massively expensive steak and annoy our wives with our boring stories of when we were young rascals causing all sorts of mischief whilst patting each others bato how far we have come. totally self indulging but I will enjoy it and whilst I will probably fast leading up the meal so as to hit my calories for the day for the large part, will I lose any sleep over it no.

live life, i believe in an 80/20 lifestyle, 80 percent I live clean and train hard but 20% I eat out, I might drink from time to time etc. there will be plenty of time for you to drive yourself mad if your intend to compete and hit prep. My wife was horrendous to live when she competed years back shocking


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

have to add I didn't realize there was a tattoo class, interesting !! have to check that one out, wonder if there a blokes over 40's tattoo class !! lol


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@Tomahawk never said I shave my bikini area. Maybe I do maybe I don't. Maybe my bush is half full or half waxed - depending on one's philosophical stance. Possibilities are (almost) endless!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> @Tomahawk never said I shave my bikini area. Maybe I do maybe I don't. Maybe my bush is half full or half waxed - depending on one's philosophical stance. Possibilities are (almost) endless!


 So you're not a good girl then? Shame.

I'm a feminist so from my point of view the bush is being raped by the patriarchy.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Let's you get a decent amount of volume in a short session and also gives the muscles you're working a decent rest between sets (with minimal time actually resting).


 Hey that's what I did what said in another thread.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Tomahawk said:


> So you're not a good girl then? Shame.
> 
> I'm a feminist so from my point of view the bush is being raped by the patriarchy.


 I am a good girl. I'm also highly sarcastic. Which one you choose to believe is up to you if you can spare some time to ponder over this from all the feminism @Tomahawk


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> I am a good girl. I'm also highly sarcastic. Which one you choose to believe is up to you if you can spare some time to ponder over this from all the feminism @Tomahawk


 Nothing is more important than feminism, least of all a woman.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

standard ukm practice requires a pic of you holding a spoon to confirm identity

you could be 80, have a cock and post up a pic of a 3/10 and the ukm white knights would bow down and still rub one out

regards

john


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my advice for now is to forget everything said (for now) and just go to the gym do what you like to do and as motivation grows you learn more about training splits lifting technique diet , just enjoy going and learn as you are then when you feel you need a more regime approach you can put into practice everything you learned bit by bit .


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> @Sphinkter haha fair enough  I guess the reason why I haven't done opposing muscle groups is that for instance for tris the opposing is biceps, for hammies it's quads, upper back and chest etc... and biceps, quads and chest are not areas I'm keen to work because they're already stronger and naturally bigger so I tell myself not to work on them at all which might be totally flawed but it's my thought process at the moment. Thoughts?


 Like the duck said I wouldn't worry much about the quads thing, as if you base your workouts around compounds like squats, Romanian deadlifts and hip thrusts you'll be hitting the hams and glutes nicely while still getting the quads with the squats. Like I said I tried supersetting these and just ended up fatiguing the low back pretty rapid so it didn't really work for me.

As for the rest, I wouldn't even bother with arms if I was starting out again they'll grow along with everything else to a point and I don't actually think isolating adds much extra.

If you think say for instance your chest was overdeveloped compared to your back I wouldn't say ignore completely just do something like 2 back movements for every chest. Or 2 days with back 1 chest, something like that. Rather than dropping it completely from your routine.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Looking good, keep at it and enjoy yourself is the best advice in here!

where you from in Finland? I have a fair few mates from when I used to do international car audio shows, they are heavily into cars and tuning, there from all over Finland but centred around Tampere from memory, I have to say I love there ethos and the way they live :thumbup1:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@superdrol haha that doesn't surprise me one bit, Tampere is the place for that kind of scene  I'm from Helsinki though. Probably the least Finnish Finn you'll come across hah


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In for this. My Mrs is currently trying to bulk and will be cutting afterwards, so may get some good info from this thread

Also, topless and pole pics :lol:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lissuw said:


> @superdrol haha that doesn't surprise me one bit, Tampere is the place for that kind of scene  I'm from Helsinki though. Probably the least Finnish Finn you'll come across hah


 Yeah they were world champions aswell, no one came close to them for years, properly clever blokes, helped loads of people do better and were top blokes with a beer in hand


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> standard ukm practice requires a pic of you holding a spoon to confirm identity
> 
> you could be 80, have a cock and post up a pic of a 3/10 and the ukm white knights would bow down and still rub one out
> 
> ...


 Hahahah wtf bro :'D sounds totally standard


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> standard ukm practice requires a pic of you holding a spoon to confirm identity
> 
> you could be 80, have a cock and post up a pic of a 3/10 and the ukm white knights would bow down and still rub one out
> 
> ...


 Stop being such non believers! My spoon is loaded with shaming towards that kind of attitude


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Stop being such non believers! My spoon is loaded with shaming towards that kind of attitude
> 
> View attachment 141512


 now all its needs is the full bush pictures !! lol I cant believe I typed that !!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> Stop being such non believers! My spoon is loaded with shaming towards that kind of attitude
> 
> View attachment 141512


 boooo instant membership to the club

possibly a trip to Ikea to pick up so.e new spoons? That fcuker is practically flat


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lissuw said:


> Stop being such non believers! My spoon is loaded with shaming towards that kind of attitude
> 
> View attachment 141512


 my what a nice spoon you have ....


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Stop being such non believers! My spoon is loaded with shaming towards that kind of attitude
> 
> View attachment 141512


 Easy tiger, spooning leads to forking


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lissuw said:


> Stop being such non believers! My spoon is loaded with shaming towards that kind of attitude
> 
> View attachment 141512


 Funnily enough all my mates girlfriends that are Finnish are rather nice looking and dark haired... is it trait?? Do I need a holiday to Finland... actually dublins pretty handy too


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> my what a nice spoon you have ....


 S'abit wonky!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

This thread.

:lol:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Totally sounds like I'm just trying to save my ass now but that spoon isn't mine  it was just the nearest one I could find


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> Totally sounds like I'm just trying to save my ass now but that spoon isn't mine  it was just the nearest one I could find


 I know, people always leave random spoons round my place too.

Lies!

:lol:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Smitch said:


> I know, people always leave random spoons round my place too.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> :lol:


 I'm at a conference in Brighton  as my identity is now UKM standard proven let's move on from all this spooning, it's not even weekend yet and it's getting out of control : D also sorry @superdrol I dye my hair dark IT'S ALL A LIE


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> I'm at a conference in Brighton  as my identity is now UKM standard proven let's move on from all this spooning, it's not even weekend yet and it's getting out of control : D also sorry @superdrol I dye my hair dark IT'S ALL A LIE


 Love Brighton, was down there the weekend before last, loads of good veggie restaurants down there.

If you like curry the Curry Leaf on Ship Street is awesome.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lissuw said:


> also sorry @superdrol I dye my hair dark IT'S ALL A LIE


 That's it I'm done now, you've ruined it all for me  Dublin here I come!!  they have green eyes too lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Love Brighton, was down there the weekend before last, loads of good veggie restaurants down there.
> 
> If you like curry the Curry Leaf on Ship Street is awesome.


 Go to Terre a Terre mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Stop being such non believers! My spoon is loaded with shaming towards that kind of attitude
> 
> View attachment 141512


 :lol:

Well played


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

haha thank you!

Now back to business, I did manage to squeeze in a bit of core / full body blast. Felt super strong, need to start adding more weight to the core movements as they did feel too easy now.

-10min cardio on cross trainer
-warm up squats
-3 x 12 sumo squats on the Smith, 30 kg + 1 x 12 normal squats
-3 x 15 per leg hip abductions standing up, holding a 15kg plate on the thigh
-Superset x 3, 20 reps, 5kg:
1. incline weighted ab crunches
2. Weighted back extensions (see guys, opposing muscle group superset!)
-4 x 30 sec plank
- 3 x 15 per side, torso rotation, 27kg

Then I did a few very successful head stands with sloooowly lowering legs back on ground, with total control and straight legs and topped off with my split stretching which takes about 25min. A set of different leg stretches that will get me my split back... used to be able to do 20cm / 8inch over split


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> haha thank you!
> 
> Now back to business, I did manage to squeeze in a bit of core / full body blast. Felt super strong, need to start adding more weight to the core movements as they did feel too easy now.
> 
> ...


 What are the standing hip abduction holding a plate on the thigh?

also what is your goal physique like? Do you have any female physique/fitness model you particularly follow?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> What are the standing hip abduction holding a plate on the thigh?
> 
> also what is your goal physique like? Do you have any female physique/fitness model you particularly follow?












as such 

I follow a few fitness people, I adore their physiques as they look good as themselves (if that makes any sense) but I don't have a set "this is what/who I'd like to look like". Here's a few top babes but I follow them mostly because they also have nice personalities:



















So like "muscle curvy" I'd say, feminine figure created/emphasised with muscle. Hence why my focus in the training is glutes, shoulders and laterals to create even more of a curve, I'm naturally already pretty shapely but my waist is not very slim and I'm not a "petite" type even though I'm short. I just have to make that work for me

Edit: I personally prefer Lauren Drain (lower pic) kind of "fuller" figure than Sofia who is above. I just had to put Sofia up as she's a fellow Finn and has very beautiful proportions


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> as such
> 
> I follow a few fitness people, I adore their physiques as they look good as themselves (if that makes any sense) but I don't have a set "this is what/who I'd like to look like". Here's a few top babes but I follow them mostly because they also have nice personalities:
> 
> ...


 I was gona ask who that bottom one was lol.

I get what you mean I prefer that as well (surprise surprise). It might not be contest standard, compared to the girl above but I think it looks 10x better, much more feminine just because she is that bit softer.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> I was gona ask who that bottom one was lol.
> 
> I get what you mean I prefer that as well (surprise surprise). It might not be contest standard, compared to the girl above but I think it looks 10x better, much more feminine just because she is that bit softer.


 Go check out Lauren Drain Fit on instagram right now, she's fantastic (although I prefer smaller quads), she's made a super transformation and is very open about it. And when you watch her videos you can just see that she's a smart girl and a good person and her husband is great at bantering (that a word?) her youtube videos


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Like this to me is so inspiring. I used to think "fit people" were just people who are good at life or are naturally already quite fit, have great metabolisms etc... and I possibly couldn't be one of them. Lauren used to be a nurse, who just got tired of some aspects of her life and decided to challenge herself.

View attachment this.PNG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Go check out Lauren Drain Fit on instagram right now, she's fantastic (although I prefer smaller quads), she's made a super transformation and is very open about it. And when you watch her videos you can just see that she's a smart girl and a good person and her husband is great at bantering (that a word?) her youtube videos


 I already checked it out, extensively lol.

but aye thats some transformation. She must have good genetics as well, to make that much progress in a year, just never really tested them before. Obviously hard work and diet are a given!


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

As I predicted, this trip home was nothing but debauchery lol. Weighed myself this morning, still at 64 so I'll just call this week a diet break (at least didn't gain). I rode 2-3 horses per day and spent a good 4h on the dance floor on Sunday so that helped. Back to business today, straight from the airport to the gym


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> As I predicted, this trip home was nothing but debauchery lol. Weighed myself this morning, still at 64 so I'll just call this week a diet break (at least didn't gain). I rode 2-3 horses per day and spent a good 4h on the dance floor on Sunday so that helped. Back to business today, straight from the airport to the gym


 good to have the break, I did the same htis bank holiday came off the diet and didnt train, enjoyed myself and am reset for the coming weeks of hard training and strict diet.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

This week I did a full body workout on Monday, yesterday did an intense upper body workout similar to the style I've previously decribed, dumbbells being 6kg now as opposed to 4 or 5. I'm noticing actual changes now in my shoulders, loving it! Yesterday I had very little appetite so I ate only like 1500 kcal and very little carbs so perhaps that's why today I felt a bit tired. Today I only did 20min low intensity cardio (200kcal), massaged my back and shoulders with the foam roller (muscles that were sore from yesterday) and my split stretching about 30min.

For some reason, could be because I was away from the gym (and mirrors) for a few days, I feel like I look better now? Starting to be happy-ish looking at my bum and shoulders although still ways to go with the fat loss obviously. I'm considering supplementing with L-Carnitine as I would never take fat burners with stimulants. Thoughts?

Here's an update on lower body, not flexing at all in this and starting to see more definition even relaxed on the glute/hamstring area.

Tomorrow will be rest day, Saturday and Sunday one day legs with glute isolation and one full body.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> This week I did a full body workout on Monday, yesterday did an intense upper body workout similar to the style I've previously decribed, dumbbells being 6kg now as opposed to 4 or 5. I'm noticing actual changes now in my shoulders, loving it! Yesterday I had very little appetite so I ate only like 1500 kcal and very little carbs so perhaps that's why today I felt a bit tired. Today I only did 20min low intensity cardio (200kcal), massaged my back and shoulders with the foam roller (muscles that were sore from yesterday) and my split stretching about 30min.
> 
> For some reason, could be because I was away from the gym (and mirrors) for a few days, I feel like I look better now? Starting to be happy-ish looking at my bum and shoulders although still ways to go with the fat loss obviously. I'm considering supplementing with L-Carnitine as I would never take fat burners with stimulants. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


 And 1/4 turn to the left please..


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> And 1/4 turn to the left please..


 My spine doesn't bend that much to take a decent photo in that angle :rage:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> This week I did a full body workout on Monday, yesterday did an intense upper body workout similar to the style I've previously decribed, dumbbells being 6kg now as opposed to 4 or 5. I'm noticing actual changes now in my shoulders, loving it! Yesterday I had very little appetite so I ate only like 1500 kcal and very little carbs so perhaps that's why today I felt a bit tired. Today I only did 20min low intensity cardio (200kcal), massaged my back and shoulders with the foam roller (muscles that were sore from yesterday) and my split stretching about 30min.
> 
> For some reason, could be because I was away from the gym (and mirrors) for a few days, I feel like I look better now? Starting to be happy-ish looking at my bum and shoulders although still ways to go with the fat loss obviously. I'm considering supplementing with L-Carnitine as I would never take fat burners with stimulants. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


 good work ! had a crap week myself diet wise havent eaten any near enough calories and training has been inconsistent, having moved into a higher volume phase its been a poor week, but these weeks are the ones that define us by getting back into it and back training and eating consistently.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> Stop being such non believers! My spoon is loaded with shaming towards that kind of attitude
> 
> View attachment 141512


 Well played was thinking while reading "it would be hilarious a pic with the spoon following his comment" :lol:

@Heavyassweights shame on you, you should have ask something more than a clothed pic holding a spoon, you lost some points there mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Well played was thinking while reading "it would be hilarious a pic with the spoon following his comment" :lol:
> 
> @Heavyassweights shame on you, you should have ask something more than a clothed pic holding a spoon, you lost some points there mate


 @Lissuw it seems I have been called out for only asking for a spoon pic so may I have a pic of your right tit in a ladle please?

soz x


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Lissuw it seems I have been called out for only asking for a spoon pic so may I have a pic of your right tit in a ladle please?
> 
> soz x


 As you were


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Lissuw it seems I have been called out for only asking for a spoon pic so may I have a pic of your right tit in a ladle please?
> 
> soz x


 I finished my likes but respect! :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

This journal. :lol:

@Lissuw, last pic looked good. No reason not to use L-Carnitine IMO. There are other fat burners that have no stimulative effect, best to keep on doing what you are doing first though and learn to get lean without them first. :thumbup1:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> This journal. :lol:
> 
> @Lissuw, last pic looked good. No reason not to use TM DNP or T3 IMO. There are other fat burners that have no stimulative effect, best to keep on doing what you are doing first though and learn to get lean without them first. :thumbup1:


 Cheeky


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Cheeky


 :lol:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Just had a weigh in with some surprisingly good results considering my little diet break and the fact that I actually have been enjoying myself like yesterday had some ice cream etc! The consistent rate of the weight drop and the overall consistency of my training and diet and keeping my strength suggests it is indeed fat that I'm losing. Here's my results, in the first bodyfat result the handle was broken so it's a totally wrong result and in the last one I was without my sneakers (they're ultra light though) so i didn't lose height 

Other than that all these weight ins have been under the same conditions


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> Just had a weigh in with some surprisingly good results considering my little diet break and the fact that I actually have been enjoying myself like yesterday had some ice cream etc! The consistent rate of the weight drop and the overall consistency of my training and diet and keeping my strength suggests it is indeed fat that I'm losing. Here's my results, in the first bodyfat result the handle was broken so it's a totally wrong result and in the last one I was without my sneakers (they're ultra light though) so i didn't lose height
> 
> Other than that all these weight ins have been under the same conditions
> 
> View attachment 141797


 Well done for improvement but body fat machines that uses electrodes to guess your percentage will calculate anything in your stomach (water that you drank or food eaten during the day) as body fat, I tried to take a reading from one of this machines a stomach empty then after training and drunk 2L water and after meals, it was adding up body fat so don't rely too much on those, mirror is a good indicator

Keep going


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@IronJohnDoe yep, not into the bodyfat % thing on this machine at all, I guess it's fun to look at but not taking it into account when assessing my progress.

Just back from the gym, was a good leg day! Workout was as follows:

-10min cardio and warmup squats
-3 x 10 sumo squats on the Smith, 30kg first 2 and 35 last one. Really focused on my form and going slow.
-3 x 10 per leg reverse lunges on the Smith, 20kg
-3 x 10 weighed back extensions, 10kg
-3 x superset:
1. Hip abduction machine, 27kg, 12 reps leaning back and 12 reps leaning forward
2. Hip adduction machine, 23 kg, 12 reps (see guys, opposing muscle groups  )
-3 x 15 Hip thrusts on leg curl machine + 12 hip thrusts knees wider apart, 27kg (ouch)

Was going to add a little HIIT but I was already sweating like a pig so thought screw it. Booty's gonna burn tomorrow either way.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> @IronJohnDoe yep, not into the bodyfat % thing on this machine at all, I guess it's fun to look at but not taking it into account when assessing my progress.


 Indeed, I use them every now and then too just for the sake of it, but hey you are doing well regardless, so keep it up :thumb


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Indeed, I use them every now and then too just for the sake of it, but hey you are doing well regardless, so keep it up :thumb


 Thanks! Definitely the most challenging thing about cutting is how long it takes, you become blind to the progress because it's so slow. Taking photos helps me the most with motivation, just took this before & after and though the lighting and position are a bit different it makes me believe in the process.. 2nd photo taken this morning.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> Thanks! Definitely the most challenging thing about cutting is how long it takes, you become blind to the progress because it's so slow. Taking photos helps me the most with motivation, just took this before & after and though the lighting and position are a bit different it makes me believe in the process.. 2nd photo taken this morning.
> 
> View attachment 141807


 Great improvement I can see, and I will have to join the crew that ask you to turn your b-side by 45 degree towards that mirror


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Well this I took maybe like 1 month back. Won't load a preview for some reason.

View attachment video-1491418823 (1).mp4


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Good evening gentlemen!

Here is my upper body workout from today:

-7min crosstrainer + few warmup sets with 1kg DBs
-4 x 15 bent over BB rows, 15kg (next time going heavier)
-4 x 10 upright BB rows, 15kg 
-Superset x 3
1. 10 DB lateral raises, 6kg
2. 8 DB overhead press, 6kg (stuggled quite a bit but finished all sets)
-3 x 12 DB Flyes, 6kg (my favorite!)
-1 warmup set of lateral pulls + 2 x 10 with 32kg lat. pulls, wide grip. @Mayzini I think I finally got this movement to hit the right place and the "trick" was to leave the lat pulls to last, do one warmup set and then the 2 main sets go really slow. Not like I go super fast to begin with, but reeeaally focus on the muscle and the form.
-HIIT session 2min walk 30sec intervals x 5

I also designed myself a little carb cycle, basically keeping at 1570 kcal now with C + P 35%, F 30%. Once a week upping carbs to maintenance kcals which is about 1700. On off days trying to eat a bit lower to about 1400 kcal with the same ratio. This is mainly to keep some change and fun in dieting. Thoughts?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Good evening gentlemen!
> 
> Here is my upper body workout from today:
> 
> ...


 think you can definitely up the weights now its been a few weeks in and you should have the movements down so go for it but be careful not to sacrifice form.

on the lat pulls glad its beginning to work for you. You can work a superset on these if you like, do one set wide grip, one set reverse close grip. I personally like to slow my negatives down when doing lat work as I find it easier to engage, I also have to constantly tell my head that I am pulling with my elbows not my hands and arms ( hope that makes sense)

as for the diet ultimately if your in deficit your going to drop weight. I currently use carb load/carb cycling. for example I know I have a business dinner this evening, I will therefore fast this morning, have a relatively stable protein low carb lunch, turkey and prawn salad for example, and then get the majority of my calories and carbs in the evening meal and after if needed. FInd it enables me to live a relatively normal life but also stay in a deficit over the week. my Cals are getting a bit low now so its getting harder.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

6 weeks til goal.. I think that for the first time in my life I actually might be so called ''fit for summer'' which honestly a state I never thought I'd really end up... my abs trying hard to shine underneath all that fat hah.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> 6 weeks til goal.. I think that for the first time in my life I actually might be so called ''fit for summer'' which honestly a state I never thought I'd really end up... my abs trying hard to shine underneath all that fat hah.
> 
> View attachment 141885


 Seems to be going well so far. keep it up


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> 6 weeks til goal.. I think that for the first time in my life I actually might be so called ''fit for summer'' which honestly a state I never thought I'd really end up... my abs trying hard to shine underneath all that fat hah.
> 
> View attachment 141885


 Good work and sod fit for summer go for fit as f**k! Lol


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

First week when I feel like I'm not going to be able to do this. I didn't see any progress last week, I look super bloated and watery, and I'm going to a 3 day music festival this week where I know it's going to be next to impossible to plan meals.. super unmotivating. Struggling a lot in a nutshell.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> First week when I feel like I'm not going to be able to do this. I didn't see any progress last week, I look super bloated and watery, and I'm going to a 3 day music festival this week where I know it's going to be next to impossible to plan meals.. super unmotivating. Struggling a lot in a nutshell.


 you working or partying?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> you working or partying?


 I work in the music industry... same difference :'( trying my best to stay clear of alcohol though.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> I work in the music industry... same difference :'( trying my best to stay clear of alcohol though.


 I feel you, I use to be a Bar Manager in a massive cocktail bar with live music and was really really tough between the unsociable hours, late working nights and the drinks always around you, to train and eat properly.

Ended up changing industry, now I am a manager in Retail and I don't drink very often anymore.

Anyway festival or not you doing well, keep it up and even if one week you don't see yourself well, just keep going and better results will come!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> I work in the music industry... same difference :'( trying my best to stay clear of alcohol though.


 Don't sweat it, it's only 3 days - do what you can and just get back to it when you're back home.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

as the guys above has said, your overthinking it which we wall do. go work have fun, be sensible as possible and then get back on it when you can. perhaps if you can and if you have time, throw a bodyweight routine in the hotel room or whatever, but honestly thats not crucial. Remember consistency in the long term reaches the goal and progress isnt linear. The Human nature to throw the bath water out with the baby, means that soon as we feel like we are not progressing our natural instinct is to throw it all in. You have made great progress and its a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

@Lissuw how did the festival go?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> @Lissuw how did the festival go?


 It was fantastic!!! 480 gigs in over 3 days, I didn't even have time to eat and did loads of walking around. Did drink a lot of red wine though 

Back at it this week. I feel really flat after inconsistently training now


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Alright then.

Had a super shitty day because of the Manchester bombing, as I work in the live music industry it hit just a bit too close home (the office). This resulted into me buying the most ridiculous booty enhancing Gymshark leggings that I've been trying to resist but the point of today was LIFE IS TOO SHORT so fukit. If I like what I see, I'll share.

Did a workout today and I felt like I've never worked out before... seriously tired, out of breath and stuff. Argh.

-10min incline walk
-3 x 15 per leg single stiff leg deadlifts, 20kg
-3 x 15 sumo deadlifts, 20kg (would have done heavier but gym rush hour...)
-4 x 15 hip thrusts on hammie curl machine, 41kg which is heaviest I've done 
-5 x 30 sec HIIT sprints on dreadmill

Seriously that was it, how pathetic. Way too many people at the gym and any other day I would have tolerated them but today I was like fine dudes you queue for your machines, Lissu out.

I think I might have to cut down my expectations of my workouts now that I'm cutting. Just don't have the strenght to be as on top of my game as when eating more. I'm on 1570 kcal on training days and 1350 on off days, my maintenance is something like 1720 ish. The only part of my body which I like now are my shoulders, they look nice and round(er than before).

Sorry for all the negativity  will pull it together


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

You defiantly need to counteract all the negativity with pics of these booty enhancing leggings


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Defo more pics of booty enhancing leggings. In the deadlift postion (bent over)  :bounce: :whistling:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Alright then.
> 
> Had a super shitty day because of the Manchester bombing, as I work in the live music industry it hit just a bit too close home (the office). This resulted into me buying the most ridiculous booty enhancing Gymshark leggings that I've been trying to resist but the point of today was LIFE IS TOO SHORT so fukit. If I like what I see, I'll share.
> 
> ...


 hey snap out of it !! we all get low in this game, and one thing we should all learn from the manchester bombings is that take each day for what it is and make the best of it. Dont take this all so seriously enjoy it embrace it and do the best you can to be as consistent as you can. You have a great base for the body you want to eh achieve, in fact many girls would snap your arm off for the body you already have.

cutting sucks big time, but dont let it beat you!


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha, true @Mayzini I take a lot of things way too seriously 

I was thinking about my macros. is it just down to personal preference or is there science behind these 2 approaches: say I have training day macros at 1570 and rest day at 1350 which will amount to 10330 in a week OR I just do 1475 every day (10330 x 7). Obviously the overall count matters if it stays the same, but is there any pros or cons in changing kcals depending on your training?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Haha, true @Mayzini I take a lot of things way too seriously
> 
> I was thinking about my macros. is it just down to personal preference or is there science behind these 2 approaches: say I have training day macros at 1570 and rest day at 1350 which will amount to 10330 in a week OR I just do 1475 every day (10330 x 7). Obviously the overall count matters if it stays the same, but is there any pros or cons in changing kcals depending on your training?


 Ultimately for Fat loss, it will end up being the old adage of calories in and calories out over the week. I mainly use higher calories on training days to fuel my workouts and aid in recovery there is an argument that you will create a larger deficit on training days in any event. We often make it to complicated ultimately you can juggle your calories as you prefer, consistency for the weeks calories in and out makes the ultimate difference. so if having a set daily calorie/macro split being the same each day works better for you to stay consistent then do it that way, all in all it doesnt make a massive difference. However there are members on here with far superior knowledge of nutrition @Ultrasonic being one. I have tagged him so he may jump in and give you better overall advice.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Alright then.
> 
> Had a super shitty day because of the Manchester bombing, as I work in the live music industry it hit just a bit too close home (the office). This resulted into me buying the most ridiculous booty enhancing Gymshark leggings that I've been trying to resist but the point of today was LIFE IS TOO SHORT so fukit. If I like what I see, I'll share.
> 
> ...


 Booty enhancing leggings? Are they padded or something lol.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lissuw said:


> Haha, true @Mayzini I take a lot of things way too seriously
> 
> I was thinking about my macros. is it just down to personal preference or is there science behind these 2 approaches: say I have training day macros at 1570 and rest day at 1350 which will amount to 10330 in a week OR I just do 1475 every day (10330 x 7). Obviously the overall count matters if it stays the same, but is there any pros or cons in changing kcals depending on your training?


 My take on this is while you need calories for lifting, you also carry on burning calories for rebuilding and recovery so I'd even them up, tbh I think it will be a minor difference one way or another... I just take in the same each day, exceptions to this would be with low/med/high carb days but even then I'm not sure if you keep cals the same using fats and protein to make up for the carb deficit if you follow me


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Booty enhancing leggings? Are they padded or something lol.


 https://uk.gymshark.com/collections/bottoms/products/gymshark-flex-leggings-charcoal-marl-pale-turquoise nah I don't even pad my bra


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> https://uk.gymshark.com/collections/bottoms/products/gymshark-flex-leggings-charcoal-marl-pale-turquoise nah I don't even pad my bra


 proof required, tit in cup, tit half out cup, tit out cup. Prob best to make it a video.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Lissuw said:


> https://uk.gymshark.com/collections/bottoms/products/gymshark-flex-leggings-charcoal-marl-pale-turquoise nah I don't even pad my bra


 Cant tell what they look like from the link as they dont have your legs in them.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

RRSUK said:


> You defiantly need to counteract all the negativity with pics of these booty enhancing leggings





bornagod said:


> Defo more pics of booty enhancing leggings. In the deadlift postion (bent over)  :bounce: :whistling:


 animals. you didnt even say please!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> proof required, tit in cup, tit half out cup, tit out cup. Prob best to make it a video.


 I was thinking just the spoon again. Gentley nestled between said boobies.



Lissuw said:


> https://uk.gymshark.com/collections/bottoms/products/gymshark-flex-leggings-charcoal-marl-pale-turquoise nah I don't even pad my bra


 Are you sure these aren't the vagina enhancing leggings?

View attachment IMG_2117.PNG


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> I was thinking just the spoon again. Gentley nestled between said boobies.
> 
> Are you sure these aren't the vagina enhancing leggings?
> 
> View attachment 142270


 Actually this seamless collection Gymshark has is really good NOT enhancing the vag. Most gym leggings have a seam right there and let me tell you the danger of camel toe is real.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Actually this seamless collection Gymshark has is really good NOT enhancing the vag. Most gym leggings have a seam right there and let me tell you the danger of camel toe is real.


 prove it,picture with gym shark leggings and picture with alternative brand otherwise your lying !!! lol I cant believe you have me at it now !


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

This thread lol. Lissuw is a lone female in a nightclub with about 10 blokes all competing for her attention  @Lissuw should throw a bucket of ice cold water over the lot of you imo.

Anyway, cardio night for me, so I'm off to body attack for a proper, *cough* letch :thumb

edit - this thread seems a bit devoid of @Frandeman is he feeling alright?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> This thread lol. Lissuw is a lone female in a nightclub with about 10 blokes all competing for her attention  @Lissuw should throw a bucket of ice cold water over the lot of you imo.
> 
> Anyway, cardio night for me, so I'm off to body attack for a proper, *cough* letch :thumb
> 
> edit - this thread seems a bit devoid of @Frandeman is he feeling alright?


 busy with life, bitches and drugs

still get bored easily :rolleye11:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@Sasnak nothing I couldn't handle :'D

Very sorry to disappoint but never will I ever post crotch photos. To anyone, ever  or perhaps if some poor bastard marries me one day. Not holding my breath on that one haha


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

but enhancing shots then.... your cant knock a man for trying !! lol

back on a serious note hope the training and mood picks up for you. Dieting down is a real pain in the back side for sure,I know my wife often struggled when competing around the time of her period, as not only would she bloat and gain weight, she would want to eat chocolate for breakfast lunch and dinner and snacks inbetween ! made her proper miserable !


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Hells to the yes boys! I'm back! Did a totally awesome workout even though the heat knocked me out earlier today and I wanted to quit life for a moment. Dragged my lazy ass to the gym and did a sold shoulder and ab workout with a 4 interval HIIT dreadmill warm up and intervals in between each set such as 1 set of 12 reps DB flyes followed by 30sec jumps etc. And I killed it.

Even have managed to stay within my macros, I think I'm now doing the set kcals every day per week to avoid being fiddly and maybe there's a benefit for recovery. Also ordered some high quality vitamin B tablets since I'm actually liking not eating meat (except fish).

Faith - regained


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

welcome back ! xlol


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Another great day today. I follow a few YouTubers, one of whom started her cut around the same time I did, and she just did a vlog about why people usually feel really unmotivated and binge or give up around 6 weeks to their cut. In the beginning of your cut you usually see such a quick progress that when it eventually slows down, you think you're not making progress and the initial enthusiasm is wearing down. I always thought the first few weeks would be the most difficult but this vlogger is right, it is around now when I've felt the least unmotivated like you've seen. I feel like this past week has been a game changer in the sense that I've really had to dig deep into myself, why do I want to do it, and am I cut out for it... I've had to remind myself of a few things that were clear as the day when I first started. You become so blind to the progress that you've already made that you kind of don't even appreciate it anymore. Anyway, now I feel like I've reset my motivation and I ordered a bunch of new exciting foods from MyProtein last night, which is one of my ways to keep the motivation, the food needs to be exciting!

Speaking of, I LOVE ICE CREAM, which can be a problem especially now when it's summer. I made the most delicious and surprisingly "ice creamey" protein ice cream today on my new blender. Just ice, 1dl Cashew milk and 1 scoop of protein powder of your favourite flavor - mine is probably cherry (PhD diet whey cherry bakewell flavor, -50% at the moment from Holland & Barrets, it's amazing!), and 5 cherries that I had frozen. Came to a total 140 kcal and it was a big bowl! Heureka!

Also tried the Oppo Salted Caramel healthy ice cream from H&B which was seriously DELICIOUS and under 200kcal for half of the pack (250ml) where as something like Ben and Jerrys would be over double the kcals. And seriously the texture and flavor in it are so good you'd never know it's a healthy option. So I found a bunch of motivation here 

Workout today was a high intensity lower body workout including a bunch of HIIT again. My knee feels like there's pressure in it when I bend it, eversince I started doing more squats, so I'm trying to avoid them now. It doesn't hurt but definitely doesn't feel right. Focusing more on hip thrusts, kickbacks, hip abduction and adduction and stiff deadlifts.

Other food news, I bought Bragg's apple cider vinegar which I'm starting to add to salads or water daily. I was eating a lot of sauerkraut because I absolutely love the taste and it's good for your gut, but it also has a ton of sodium which definitely made me hold water. Here's my lunch from today which was massive and so so filling and tasty:

100g steamed chestnut mushrooms
170g grilled asparagus
70g smoked salmon
120g romaine lettuce
0.5 table spoon extra virgin olive oil, 1 table spoon apple cider vinegar

TOTAL KCAL 295


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Nice to hear you have you mojo back. It comes in waves in this bumpy ride of cutting and bulking.

I have been meaning to get on the apple cider vinegar tip as well but been lazy on the up take


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> This thread lol. Lissuw is a lone female in a nightclub with about 10 blokes all competing for her attention  @Lissuw should throw a bucket of ice cold water over the lot of you imo.
> 
> Anyway, cardio night for me, so I'm off to body attack for a proper, *cough* letch :thumb
> 
> edit - this thread seems a bit devoid of @Frandeman is he feeling alright?


 It is good to see a woman that can handle the banter of so many testosterone fueled men!

Bravo @Lissuw :thumb

Most would of been scared off by now!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You still doing the veggie thing?

My latest favourite food is smoked tofu from Waitrose, great in stir frys and really meaty.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Smitch said:


> You still doing the veggie thing?
> 
> My latest favourite food is smoked tofu from Waitrose, great in stir frys and really meaty.


 Sure am! I do eat fish though here and there as you can see, but haven't had any other meat in months and not even missing it which I find surprising. I keep forgetting about tofu, really should learn how to cook it! That could be my next project after every single variation of protein ice cream I can think of lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> Sure am! I do eat fish though here and there as you can see, but haven't had any other meat in months and not even missing it which I find surprising. I keep forgetting about tofu, really should learn how to cook it! That could be my next project after every single variation of protein ice cream I can think of lol


 The smoked stuff really is good, not been a fan of other types but this has the right texture too and has bits of nut in it.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Holy fvck guys, I went to the gym twice today. Never ever done that before. Did a good upper body and ab circuit in the morning, then did fvckall all day because I still really don't know anyone in London, got bored and went back for a 30min incline walk cardio. Smashing it this week!

I did do a bit of shopping at this most amazing albeit slightly expensive shop near me called As Nature Intended and I swear it took me about 30min just to wander around being like "whoa I didn't know this stuff existed"! There was a thread about ARLA protein foods in the general section and I just wanted to say I know a Finnish guy who lives here, and he has started a company called Nutrii which makes similar high protein quarks, just released to some Sainsburys and other stores. Not to advertise or anything, but like I said in the other topic, Scandinavia has become a hotspot of "protein foods" and low processed, healthy and eco foods in general. His company was founded here because like ARLA, most companies that make foods like that are based somewhere else and the food has to be imported which then raises carbon footprint etc. Nutrii is made entirely in the UK, but by the same protein masterminds (lol) as Scandis. Try them out if you see them in stores, lots of planning has gone into them!

I also got some Biona sauerkraut (addicted to that), licourice root tea, Oolong tea (apparently helps with fat cell metabolism), and xanthan gum for some stuff I intend to try cooking or baking.

Even though this week has been really good training and dietwise, I feel and look fat. This might be because hormones, so patiently waiting another week before my next freakout occurs


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitch said:


> The smoked stuff really is good, not been a fan of other types but this has the right texture too and has bits of nut in it.


 Stuff is good, practically living off this, eggs and fage ATM. Seeing no drop in gym performance from omitting meat so it's going well.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Stuff is good, practically living off this, eggs and fage ATM. Seeing no drop in gym performance from omitting meat so it's going well.


 Good stuff mate.

I don't eat eggs or drink milk nowadays so have to rely on all the meat replacement products, the smoked tofu is awesome though.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> I don't eat eggs or drink milk nowadays so have to rely on all the meat replacement products, the smoked tofu is awesome though.


 Good work dropping them but I'm not sure if I want to give up eggs, milk I'm thinking about but eggs would be difficult, I'll still eat Fish occasionally also I think. My morals seem to have a cut off point when it hits the ocean, each to their own I guess.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Holy $hit you guys something happened. Was at the gym minding my business looking like the spawn of Satan all red and sweaty, some dude walked over and asked if I ever write on UKM. Sorry dude I don't do well with random encounters, didn't mean to be rude I just got confused  in case you're reading this...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> Holy $hit you guys something happened. Was at the gym minding my business looking like the spawn of Satan all red and sweaty, some dude walked over and asked if I ever write on UKM. Sorry dude I don't do well with random encounters, didn't mean to be rude I just got confused  in case you're reading this...


 What did you say to him? :lol:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Smitch said:


> What did you say to him? :lol:


 I was listening to music so didn't hear him at first, just assumed he was asking if I was done with the machine and I said "sorry I have one more set" after which I dropped my phone because that's how smooth I am and then heard his actual question and was like "umm.. occasionally, sorry, I have to finish my set now" :'D I just got so blind sided


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> I was listening to music so didn't hear him at first, just assumed he was asking if I was done with the machine and I said "sorry I have one more set" after which I dropped my phone because that's how smooth I am and then heard his actual question and was like "umm.. occasionally, sorry, I have to finish my set now" :'D I just got so blind sided


 Slick.

:lol:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Tbf I feel like I've grown, when I was 15 and working out, some really really hot guy who clearly thought I was older (he must have been about 25) asked me out at the gym and I never went back :'D ah the trauma. Nonetheless public apology for the rudeness!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Holy $hit you guys something happened. Was at the gym minding my business looking like the spawn of Satan all red and sweaty, some dude walked over and asked if I ever write on UKM. Sorry dude I don't do well with random encounters, didn't mean to be rude I just got confused  in case you're reading this...


 lol, if that happened to me my brain would have nope'd the f**k out of there.

Something like:

"Do you write on UKM?"

"errm errm err... s**t I dont know."


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Slick.
> 
> :lol:


 It was fu**ing you as well wasnt it?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> It was fu**ing you as well wasnt it?


 Could have been he's from London as well lol.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> It was fu**ing you as well wasnt it?


 Ha ha, I don't train in London.

Or do I?

:lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Ha ha, I don't train in London.
> 
> Or do I?
> 
> :lol:


 Full blown creep mode activated. Report back with updates


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> Holy $hit you guys something happened. Was at the gym minding my business looking like the spawn of Satan all red and sweaty, some dude walked over and asked if I ever write on UKM. Sorry dude I don't do well with random encounters, didn't mean to be rude I just got confused  in case you're reading this...


 Haha who's gonna admit to being "some dude"?

Did he look like he'd even been in a gym before? Offer you some TM gear?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

sen said:


> Haha who's gonna admit to being "some dude"?
> 
> Did he look like he'd even been in a gym before? Offer you some TM gear?


 Player 2 entered the game


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

hilarious, come on guys who was it ??


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

to be honest he has done well to recognize you really.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> to be honest he has done well to recognize you really.


 I think it's the tattoo? "Normal" looking guy, haven't seen him there before that I know of. Then again I spend most of my time at the gym checking out other girls butts because of a little know condition called butt envy that I suffer from.

Anyway, moving on, funny coincidence.  and sorry again if you're reading this


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

ha ha I think I must have butt envy too !! lol

one of the reasons i never posted photos of me on here, is that I have full sleeve tattoos that are quite distinctive, plus I am a lawyer so the AAS thing doesnt go down so well in my working world.

to be fair providing the guy was polite etc then its all cool, I would have no concerns chatting to another UKM if I somehow met them in the street or gym.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> to be fair providing the guy was polite etc then its all cool, I would have no concerns chatting to another UKM if I somehow met them in the street or gym.


 Yeah absolutely! I just looked so crap which is why I panicked. I think it'd be so cool to meet some of you


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

hun, I am sure you look better than a 42 year old bearded tattooed sweaty mess that I am when I am in the gym, normally look proper special as I have my headphones on full blast big over ear ones. I generally have a hoodie on no matter the weather, so dont sweat it ! lol


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> to be honest he has done well to recognize you really.


 He has done, spotting a female UK-M member is a good effort

Spotting a bloke who posts here is easy though, all members are 18 stone 6% BF and throw money in the air everywhere they go :lol:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

CG88 said:


> He has done, spotting a female UK-M member is a good effort
> 
> Spotting a bloke who posts here is easy though, all members are 18 stone 6% BF and throw money in the air everywhere they go :lol:


 f**k I will have to reconsider my membership, I am only 17 stone, at 15% and rarely carry cash !!


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

It's been a while since my last progress photos even though they're meant to be weekly. That because I feel like I haven't made progress  fatloss still stalling a bit, but shoulders are rounding up nicely and cardio is getting a lot easier and more enjoyable so some progress is happening


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

oh!! also I'm becoming a master at protein ice cream. Today I made this which was super in texture, and macros only 155kcal! Here's how:

Crush ice first alone in a blender
add 1dl cashew milk
add 25-30g protein powder (this was Precision Cookies and Creme 25g)
3g xanthan gum
5g l-glutamine
stevia 
MyProtein toffee flavour drops 
blend

the xanthan gum makes the texture creamy and "elastic" and also adds volume. I topped it with some 0 kcal fudge flavour syrup

total macros 25P/7C/3F


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> It's been a while since my last progress photos even though they're meant to be weekly. That because I feel like I haven't made progress  fatloss still stalling a bit, but shoulders are rounding up nicely and cardio is getting a lot easier and more enjoyable so some progress is happening
> 
> View attachment 142460
> 
> ...


 Buys arse enhancing gym leggings

doesn't post pics of arse


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Buys arse enhancing gym leggings
> 
> doesn't post pics of arse


 it's so hard to take photo of your own ass!!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> it's so hard to take photo of your own ass!!


 Mirror, over the shoulder. You're welcome


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lissuw said:


> It's been a while since my last progress photos even though they're meant to be weekly. That because I feel like I haven't made progress  fatloss still stalling a bit, but shoulders are rounding up nicely and cardio is getting a lot easier and more enjoyable so some progress is happening
> 
> View attachment 142460
> 
> ...


 Ice cream or not... you do realise it's sunny outside and your not a vampire... or are you????  Looking good though! ps other halfs daughter now has a national championship at age twelve on her little star! :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> f**k I will have to reconsider my membership, I am only 17 stone, at 15% and rarely carry cash !!


 Need to carry plenty of cash mate so you can throw it around


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> it's so hard to take photo of your own ass!!


 For a small price ill hold the camera


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> it's so hard to take photo of your own ass!!


 just checked out the comparison to the previous pictures, you are definitely making progress. what I would say is that because your in decent shape at the outset, changes will be more difficutl to notice. Are you logging measurements, my wife says she finds it easier to track changes by measurement as well as photo. she measures every 2 weeks, neck, biceps, chest, waist, thigh calf and logs it along with weight and a picture. it helps her with motivation as when your already relatively lean its difficult to track changes. I think your doing well keep it up.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> just checked out the comparison to the previous pictures, you are definitely making progress. what I would say is that because your in decent shape at the outset, changes will be more difficutl to notice. Are you logging measurements, my wife says she finds it easier to track changes by measurement as well as photo. she measures every 2 weeks, neck, biceps, chest, waist, thigh calf and logs it along with weight and a picture. it helps her with motivation as when your already relatively lean its difficult to track changes. I think your doing well keep it up.


 I haven't taken measurements but considering  I took these latter photos yesterday and sure, my arms are in slightly different positions than the before shots but you can still see the difference


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> oh!! also I'm becoming a master at protein ice cream. Today I made this which was super in texture, and macros only 155kcal! Here's how:
> 
> Crush ice first alone in a blender
> add 1dl cashew milk
> ...


 driving me mad wondering what sort of measurement a dl is!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Also that spoon looks like its carrying a pair of testes.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

sen said:


> Also that spoon looks like its carrying a pair of testes.


 LOL  1dl is 6.5 table spoons


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> LOL  1dl is 6.5 table spoons


 What's it mean though?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

sen said:


> What's it mean though?


 deciliter

1/10 of a litre


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> deciliter
> 
> 1/10 of a litre


 fu**ing hell. Is that some stone age s**t or what?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

sen said:


> fu**ing hell. Is that some stone age s**t or what?


 That's foreigners for you.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

sen said:


> fu**ing hell. Is that some stone age s**t or what?


 Metric system über alles


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Metric system über alles


 What's an uber alles? Super friends?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

...moving on.

Enter injury. I pulled my plantar fascia yesterday which is the tissue on the sole of your foot/heel and basically can't put weight on my right leg as it feels like literally my heel bone with come through. Crutches for a week... fml, supposed to go on summer holiday starting tomorrow as well.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Get well soon! Always comes at the wrong time!!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> ...moving on.
> 
> Enter injury. I pulled my plantar fascia yesterday which is the tissue on the sole of your foot/heel and basically can't put weight on my right leg as it feels like literally my heel bone with come through. Crutches for a week... fml, supposed to go on summer holiday starting tomorrow as well.


 oh crap sorry to hear you have hurt yourself how the hell did you manage that, as thats a tricky one to damage ~?? to much drunken dancing again !! lol

was going to say the pictures on comparison even with the slight change in pose you are making decent progression. with the injury its time to play it careful, when I dislocated my left knee and both shoulders in an accident a few years back I just continued eating as I had been whilst I was training. I ballooned ( i do not struggle with putting on any kind of weight !! lol) ended up 20 stone plus, which took a long fight to get back in some sort of form. So be wary drop your calories a little to take into consideration of the injury and you can stay on track.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> oh crap sorry to hear you have hurt yourself how the hell did you manage that, as thats a tricky one to damage ~?? to much drunken dancing again !! lol
> 
> was going to say the pictures on comparison even with the slight change in pose you are making decent progression. with the injury its time to play it careful, when I dislocated my left knee and both shoulders in an accident a few years back I just continued eating as I had been whilst I was training. I ballooned ( i do not struggle with putting on any kind of weight !! lol) ended up 20 stone plus, which took a long fight to get back in some sort of form. So be wary drop your calories a little to take into consideration of the injury and you can stay on track.


 Haha I wish drunken dancing was the case here! Really nothing "happened", I was just walking around London showing my friend the sites and my heel started hurting little by little until I couldnt place any more weight on it, got home, and there was something hard sticking out from the sole of my foot. It's inflamed basically, so very painful for no actual good reason  I did hop right on to the gym today with my crutches and did a mostly seated upper body workout. Tomorrow will try to be creative with leg day.

News beyond amazing, I got a new job at the biggest music company on earth and at one of their most legendary labels of all time. Been working my sweet booty off for a break like this and now it's finally happening!!! They have a gym at the office which is amazing for weekday evenings, I don't have to always go to the one near me which is so full.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Haha I wish drunken dancing was the case here! Really nothing "happened", I was just walking around London showing my friend the sites and my heel started hurting little by little until I couldnt place any more weight on it, got home, and there was something hard sticking out from the sole of my foot. It's inflamed basically, so very painful for no actual good reason  I did hop right on to the gym today with my crutches and did a mostly seated upper body workout. Tomorrow will try to be creative with leg day.
> 
> News beyond amazing, I got a new job at the biggest music company on earth and at one of their most legendary labels of all time. Been working my sweet booty off for a break like this and now it's finally happening!!! They have a gym at the office which is amazing for weekday evenings, I don't have to always go to the one near me which is so full.


 Warner? What is it you actually do?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Haha I wish drunken dancing was the case here! Really nothing "happened", I was just walking around London showing my friend the sites and my heel started hurting little by little until I couldnt place any more weight on it, got home, and there was something hard sticking out from the sole of my foot. It's inflamed basically, so very painful for no actual good reason  I did hop right on to the gym today with my crutches and did a mostly seated upper body workout. Tomorrow will try to be creative with leg day.
> 
> News beyond amazing, I got a new job at the biggest music company on earth and at one of their most legendary labels of all time. Been working my sweet booty off for a break like this and now it's finally happening!!! They have a gym at the office which is amazing for weekday evenings, I don't have to always go to the one near me which is so full.


 sorryt o hear about the injury funny how our bodies break down sometimes.

but wow wow wow on the job front, well done its lovely to hear someone who has worked hard reap their rewards. I am always happy for anyone following their dream and going for it. good for you, no you have an excuse for drunken dancing !!! lol


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Haha I wish drunken dancing was the case here! Really nothing "happened", I was just walking around London showing my friend the sites and my heel started hurting little by little until I couldnt place any more weight on it, got home, and there was something hard sticking out from the sole of my foot. It's inflamed basically, so very painful for no actual good reason  I did hop right on to the gym today with my crutches and did a mostly seated upper body workout. Tomorrow will try to be creative with leg day.
> 
> News beyond amazing, I got a new job at the biggest music company on earth and at one of their most legendary labels of all time. Been working my sweet booty off for a break like this and now it's finally happening!!! They have a gym at the office which is amazing for weekday evenings, I don't have to always go to the one near me which is so full.


 Your not working for Simon Cowell now are you??? Lol :lol:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Your not working for Simon Cowell now are you??? Lol :lol:


 No but I did before haha


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> No but I did before haha


 Lol.

Well I wish you all the best in the new job, and you keep working that sweet little booty off too :bounce: cos by damn it is a sweet booty, border line as peachy as mine :rolleye11: :tongue:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> Haha I wish drunken dancing was the case here! Really nothing "happened", I was just walking around London showing my friend the *sites* and my heel started hurting little by little until I couldnt place any more weight on it, got home, and there was something hard sticking out from the sole of my foot. It's inflamed basically, so very painful for no actual good reason  I did hop right on to the gym today with my crutches and did a mostly seated upper body workout. Tomorrow will try to be creative with leg day.
> 
> News beyond amazing, I got a new job at the biggest music company on earth and at one of their most legendary labels of all time. Been working my sweet booty off for a break like this and now it's finally happening!!! They have a gym at the office which is amazing for weekday evenings, I don't have to always go to the one near me which is so full.


 Is that like building sites?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

sen said:


> Is that like building sites?


 ha - cudos to spotting that! sights obvs


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm on holiday in Finland for a week now and was fully planning on working out but with my foot this might not be an option except for riding horses again. I've decided to try IF while I'm there or otherwise I'll just be stuffing my face with my moms cooking. She's a very healthy veggie cook though, but still.

I'm doing 6-7 hour eating windows and have restricted my kcals to 1350 from 1500. I don't really want to go lower than that. Doing a weigh in tomorrow morning and again a week from tomorrow and hoping to see 62kg then.. I'm well behind in my weight loss ''schedule'' but I'll live.

Will do a video for you guys about grocery shopping in a scandi supermarket like I promised


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> I'm on holiday in Finland for a week now and was fully planning on working out but with my foot this might not be an option except for riding horses again. I've decided to try IF while I'm there or otherwise I'll just be stuffing my face with my moms cooking. She's a very healthy veggie cook though, but still.
> 
> I'm doing 6-7 hour eating windows and have restricted my kcals to 1350 from 1500. I don't really want to go lower than that. Doing a weigh in tomorrow morning and again a week from tomorrow and hoping to see 62kg then.. I'm well behind in my weight loss ''schedule'' but I'll live.
> 
> Will do a video for you guys about grocery shopping in a scandi supermarket like I promised


 Will horse riding not be putting a bit of weight on the foot? Or do you sit with both legs off one side like a lady and let the manfolk steer the beasts?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Will horse riding not be putting a bit of weight on the foot? Or do you sit with both legs off one side like a lady and let the manfolk steer the beasts?


 Haha, I do dressage which means that most of the time you sit on your bum and steer the beast with your core in stead of jumping or something which would put stress on the heel 

Had my weigh in just now... was expecting 62-63kg (around 137lb) but instead it was 60,5kg (133lb). Obviously feel like shieeet all my muscles are now gone which probably isn't the case, but still seems a bit too good to be true.  60kg was my goal weight (for now) and I don't look even close to "finished", so just going to lower that goal down to 58kg and see how I look then.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Haha, I do dressage which means that most of the time you sit on your bum and steer the beast with your core in stead of jumping or something which would put stress on the heel
> 
> Had my weigh in just now... was expecting 62-63kg (around 137lb) but instead it was 60,5kg (133lb). Obviously feel like shieeet all my muscles are now gone which probably isn't the case, but still seems a bit too good to be true.  60kg was my goal weight (for now) and I don't look even close to "finished", so just going to lower that goal down to 58kg and see how I look then.


 goals often have to change. if you have been dieting you often feel flat also. A decent amount of carbs in may help to feel a bit fuller, but if your last pictures were your most recent ones then you would have potentially a little more to go yet.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> Haha, I do dressage which means that most of the time you sit on your bum and steer the beast with your core in stead of jumping or something which would put stress on the heel
> 
> Had my weigh in just now... was expecting 62-63kg (around 137lb) but instead it was 60,5kg (133lb). Obviously feel like shieeet all my muscles are now gone which probably isn't the case, but still seems a bit too good to be true.  60kg was my goal weight (for now) and I don't look even close to "finished", so just going to lower that goal down to 58kg and see how I look then.


 Well it's mean you doing well on your target weight but scale has not much of a meaning when you put muscles vs bf in place

for example my misses after dieting and training for 6 weeks looks much leaner (measurements also narrowed by much) but the weight stayed almost the same.

Anyway you doing well, keep it up and go for your next goal and when you reach 58kg post a bum picture  so we can all judge on your squats :whistling:


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Little IF update as I just finished my 3rd day. Honestly it's been fine with the eating window, because of my holiday schedule I've pretty much eaten twice a day, with 4-6h time apart. Today I had a busy and early morning with loads to do, and I only broke my fast at 1.30, so around 11 I was already feeling the hunger (which in my case is never hunger my fatigue). I will continue this until I get back to London on the 11th, but based on my experience so far I would recommend IF for 2 types of people:

-If you're super busy and thinking about food timing, getting all your kcals in throughout the day feels like a lot of effort, IF might be the way to go as you have to eat only twice a day plus a snack if you wish. It takes off the edge of worrying about where/when you're able to fit in your next meal. I haven't felt actual hunger, but if I eat normally 5 smaller meals a day and there's a long time in between meals, you I do get hungry.

-If you're like me in the sense that you tend to binge (or eat to pass time/boredom), when eating snowballs into eating more and then a bit more and maybe just adding one more thing.... with IF you have very clear boundaries that no, you won't eat after X hours so it might help mentally those who don't have good self-control

The biggest positive thing I've noticed that with IF, you look a bit leaner in the morning which is inspiring and keeps motivation up weather it's fatloss or not, seeing "results" makes you keep going


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Right so I'm pretty much done with constantly second guessing myself and I manned up! I officially joined this 8 week training program where you don't need to have any opinion yourself, everything is laid out for you and you just have to do the work  It's by IFBB 2015 Bikini World Champion Sofia Belorf (Finnish chick whose pic I posted on my log a while back). I'm looking at the program and goddamn this b**** is trying to drown me in cardio ffs 

Weeks 1-4
-1 HIIT session per week (20min)
-5 x 35min aerobics (any kind for about 300kcal per session, so not that high intensity)
-4 gym sessions, split:
1. Chest, arms, calves 2. Legs, calves 3. Shoulders, abs 4. Back, real delts, abs
-1 Plyo session per week

Kill me now

Then again she did win bikini world champion so maybe I'll just shut up and do the work.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Right so I'm pretty much done with constantly second guessing myself and I manned up! I officially joined this 8 week training program where you don't need to have any opinion yourself, everything is laid out for you and you just have to do the work  It's by IFBB 2015 Bikini World Champion Sofia Belorf (Finnish chick whose pic I posted on my log a while back). I'm looking at the program and goddamn this b**** is trying to drown me in cardio ffs
> 
> Weeks 1-4
> -1 HIIT session per week (20min)
> ...


 I am personally dubious about these types of programmes, is a cookie cutter style one that is generic for whoever is doing it. Will be interesting to see the results, however my concerns is that its designed as a max out 8 week blast, what happens after 8 weeks, you cannot continue training at that intensity surely otherwise your just going to end up screw your brain !

I did one similar a few years ago, it worked to an extent and I enjoyed it which ultimately meant I was consistent with it. however at the end you either have to repeat it or try another, nothing wrong with that. I personally found in the end I made huge leaps and bounds in my body composition when going with a coach (finding a decent one you can work with is the hard part) it enables you to handle your training and nutrition over to someone else and this allows you to concentrate on just doing it not "second guessing" as you say.

wish you all the best though mate.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

As promised, here's my little Finnish grocery shopping trip with more or less intelligent commentary  First is the yoghurt/quark isle, then the protein bars/drinks/sport supplements isle. I think I mention this in the video as well, but this is not a specialiced store, just a normal supermarket!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> As promised, here's my little Finnish grocery shopping trip with more or less intelligent commentary  First is the yoghurt/quark isle, then the protein bars/drinks/sport supplements isle. I think I mention this in the video as well, but this is not a specialiced store, just a normal supermarket!


 You sound American lol


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> You sound American lol


 I lived in the US for a year when I was 16 and 4 months again when I was 20


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> I lived in the US for a year when I was 16 and 4 months again when I was 20


 I met a couple of norwegian girls on holiday once and they sounded American as well. They couldn't understand a word of my Glaswegian accent.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Week 1 of my 8 week plan with Sofia Belorf going well so far. The 2,5h weekly cardio (excluding the HIIT) I'm doing partly during my lunch breaks. Just power walking the crap out of this lovely summer weather around Bankside in London every day for 20min and saving the extra 10-15min to my warm ups at the gym doesn't seem too bad after all. Nice break from the office and staring at the screen all day + more time and energy to focus on the weights rather than "worry" about cardio at the gym.

Today is leg day, the reps are a lot higher than I would do alone (leg press 4 x 18 for example). "New" movements I normally wouldn't think to do include Jefferson squats and leg extensions (quads).


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Phew! Finished with the leg day. I screwed myself with not taking the higher reps into account properly with the weights :'D Here's how an IFBB Bikini World Champ trains legs...:

3 x 15 Leg Extensions
4 x 18 leg press, wide (I subbed this with same reps for hip abductions to watch my knee)
3 x 30 Jefferson squats with kettlebell, standing on a platform 
4 x 15 Hamstring curls
3 x 15 Stiff deadlifts with dumbells
3 x 20 single leg hammie curls (I subbed this with kickbacks to get more glute action)
4 x 20 calves on leg press
4 x 12 weighed calves standing up

Also did my 30min lunch powerwalk and 12min indoor biking.

I'm gonna walk like a duck tomorrow.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Today's a significant day for 2 reasons. 1. For the first time ever I went out in public with a crop top (tummy showing) which I never thought I'd be able to do and 2. for the first time ever spent more than 20min on a cardio machine which might not seem like much to you guys but it actually is a big win  I did a 30 min incline walk for 300 kcal and enjoyed it!

I'm moving on to week 2 of my Sofia Belof training program feeling pretty good


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Today's a significant day for 2 reasons. 1. For the first time ever I went out in public with a crop top (tummy showing) which I never thought I'd be able to do and 2. for the first time ever spent more than 20min on a cardio machine which might not seem like much to you guys but it actually is a big win  I did a 30 min incline walk for 300 kcal and enjoyed it!
> 
> I'm moving on to week 2 of my Sofia Belof training program feeling pretty good
> 
> View attachment 143008


 looking good those abs are coming. glad you enjoying the training change up


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey all!

Been a while, but I haven't gone anywhere or fallen off track! Doing pretty well, actually. Keeping the training up and even cardio. If there's any girls reading or any guys whose significant others might be frustrated about cutting, I've recently made a (fairly obvious) revelation about progress.

I've been trying to measure my progress the wrong way. That is, I keep looking at my stomach for signs of progression like "why wont you get leaner you fat bastard" and focusing on only that part of my body has made me blind from all the progress I've actually made elsewhere. First was my back, now legs and maybe a little bit in the arms.. I guess I'm just one of those people who store the good stuff in lower stomach and staring at the muffin top really isn't motivating. I was changing at the gym the other day and glanced at the mirror in the corner of my eye and didn't even recognize myself (from behind) at first because my legs look so different.

I already know not to stare at the scale, but any sort of obsessing over one specific thing might blind you from all the other cool things that are happening. Especially if you're a little bit crazy like me )))


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Been a while, but I haven't gone anywhere or fallen off track! Doing pretty well, actually. Keeping the training up and even cardio. If there's any girls reading or any guys whose significant others might be frustrated about cutting, I've recently made a (fairly obvious) revelation about progress.
> 
> ...


 nice to have you back, assumed you would be busy with the festival season upon us.  as to the latter part of the post, I have tried to drum this into my wife for years and despite her being an experienced bodybuilder, she still focuses on the scale or he stomach etc etc. I am a huge fan of running a logbook for everything. so I run one for Training listing all weights lifted , how I felt that day etc, one for my food, and finally one for progress, I dont weigh in now ever, I take measurements every two weeks of every body part and take a photo front side and back. This is the only way I have found it positive for my motivation. I spent a long time standing on a scale often either the scale going no where and getting bigger or smaller depending on cutting or bulking. Or when I started AAS seeing the scale going up thinking it was all muscle when in fact it was largely water and fat.

if you compare you photo above with the ones from when you started you can see definitive changes. so well done to you, keep at it and you will get where you want to go in the end. the changes will be slightly more difficult to see as your getting reasonably lean now anyway.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Gotta love your morning weight until it's gone :'D that 60.5kg I had in Finland was some anomaly as I thought, just water weight fluctuation, now at 61.5kg and actually feel leaner than then. Slow-ass progress with a downward trend in weight nonetheless..

Ps. today is laundry day, Miss Uglypants


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Gotta love your morning weight until it's gone :'D that 60.5kg I had in Finland was some anomaly as I thought, just water weight fluctuation, now at 61.5kg and actually feel leaner than then. Slow-ass progress with a downward trend in weight nonetheless..
> 
> Ps. today is laundry day, Miss Uglypants
> 
> View attachment 143187


 You've made some awesome progress you should be proud :thumbup1:

nice pants btw :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

You stopped logging your training?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> You stopped logging your training?


 Dear knight, worry not, I haven't  I just got really ill this week and only managed to get in one workout. This always happens when something major will or has just happened in my life (will start the new dream job in a week) when I get sick. Sucks as my training has really kicked off, but I'll get back on it next week when I feel back to normal. Linkin Park show tomorrow and Kings of Leon, Pixies etc on Thursday though


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Dear knight, worry not, I haven't  I just got really ill this week and only managed to get in one workout. This always happens when something major will or has just happened in my life (will start the new dream job in a week) when I get sick. Sucks as my training has really kicked off, but I'll get back on it next week when I feel back to normal. Linkin Park show tomorrow and Kings of Leon, Pixies etc on Thursday though


 I didn't know linkin park were still going lol. I seen kings of Leon just after aha shake heartbreak came out I think, and pixies will be minted im sure.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Thought I'd check in and be totally honest about what's up. Last week I started getting intense fatigue, vertigo and anxiety. When I say intense fatigue, I mean all of the sudden I couldn't even hold myself up, felt like I could faint any moment, and that lasted for over a week. I've suffered from PTSD, depression and severe anxiety in t he past but for a long while things have been pretty standard, stale even. Just me going to work, working out, bed. Sounds simple enough. What I didn't realize was that I've actually become such a negative, critical, cynical and closed up c**t of a human who complains about being alone, but never actually goes out to meet people when when I do, my first attitude towards people is that they suck. I love working out, and I will continue with my goals, but I've also become so obsessed with them that the progress I've made I don't appreciate and I'm just so critical of my body constantly.

This week kind of broke the camel's back as it's my last week at this piece of s**t job that doesn't challenge me mentally, also it'll be 10 years since I last saw my dad, and I finally managed to told my best friend I've been in love with him for a year and he doesn't feel the same. I had a massive, hyperventilating panic attack when I told him as I'm terrified of losing him, and after that I've felt totally cleansed like I reset my nervous system somehow. I will get absolutely shitfaced tomorrow after work and then start fresh with a positive, open outlook on life. Enough with all the discipline if it causes me to stress so much that I make myself physically very ill.

I don't even like being with myself now, so why should anyone else want that? It becomes such a downward spiral. Obviously not everyone has the same kind of past with PTSD, but if anyone can relate to this, know you're not the only one experiencing severe physical symptoms related to stress and self criticism. You're the only person who will pull you out of it, don't expect anyone else to, or you might be waiting for a long time and even then you're likely to become codependent on that person.

Back to training next week, let's see if lowering some cortisol levels helps with my goals


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Truly sorry to hear where your at. I don't for a second claim to know where your head is at or how you feel but I can appreciate it. My current wife was fine, until her father was killed in a freak accident and from then struggles with extreme OCD and anxiety and Manic depression although she admits it and deals with she has similar feelings to you about herself at times and has to have endless lists of things to be done, which inevitably never get done as they are ever expanding, especially since having a baby and her body shape changing from someone who competed to someone who has struggled to get back to where she once was. she has admitted to contemplating killing herself as we would all be better off without her apparently !!! What I can say is I love my wife dearly and with everything, I love her now and all her imperfections, ocd and all, more in some ways than when we first fell in love.

from what you have posted on your log, you come across as a strong, witty and attractive woman, who is making a life for herself in another country which can be hard. you deserve to love and respect yourself for who you are and what you want to be in the future. like my wife, you will meet someone who will love you for being you, and all your imperfections. your best friend if he is that will continue to be that even if things seem distance and awkward for a while, you will one day look back and laugh about it.

I recall a saying, I will probably get it wrong " when I met you, I fell in love with you as I thought you were perfect, when I realized you wasn't I loved you even more" that so true when you a truly in love

good luck with everything, dont feel alone as weird as these forums are there are people on here that are generally good people and who you can talk to without ever feeling embarrassed as you will never likely meet then. The training can help, I know it does help me when I find things getting on top.

blimey, thought those of us on test and tren were supposed to be hormone crazed angry lunatics, must get that E2 in check !!! lol .. keep it strong !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are feeling so low right now.

Mayzini has written a great response, and I agree, you come across as a very capable and agreeable young lady, so please don't be so down on yourself.

Tomorrow is the first day of the rest of your life, don't get too drunk (if your anything like me you will say or do something you later regret)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, total stranger dropping in....

you have a great figure and you now have a new job to look to. You recognise what's going on which is more than half the battle to dealing with these feelings.

Mayzini is right, prolly when you are least looking, someone will just swan into your life and be that safe place for you no matter what is going on. The guys on here are quite a mix but inbetween all the cack that gets posted some Stirling advice and help can be had.....ummmmm.....not that I'm saying Mayzini talks cack, I mainly mean....errrr...some...of the others.

I don't really do advice but I would say at this time, be gentle on yourself.

recap....great figure, lovely looking, good job....bugger....how annoying is that!   ......take care you.


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

Lissuw said:


> Thought I'd check in and be totally honest about what's up. Last week I started getting intense fatigue, vertigo and anxiety. When I say intense fatigue, I mean all of the sudden I couldn't even hold myself up, felt like I could faint any moment, and that lasted for over a week. I've suffered from PTSD, depression and severe anxiety in t he past but for a long while things have been pretty standard, stale even. Just me going to work, working out, bed. Sounds simple enough. What I didn't realize was that I've actually become such a negative, critical, cynical and closed up c**t of a human who complains about being alone, but never actually goes out to meet people when when I do, my first attitude towards people is that they suck. I love working out, and I will continue with my goals, but I've also become so obsessed with them that the progress I've made I don't appreciate and I'm just so critical of my body constantly.
> 
> This week kind of broke the camel's back as it's my last week at this piece of s**t job that doesn't challenge me mentally, also it'll be 10 years since I last saw my dad, and I finally managed to told my best friend I've been in love with him for a year and he doesn't feel the same. I had a massive, hyperventilating panic attack when I told him as I'm terrified of losing him, and after that I've felt totally cleansed like I reset my nervous system somehow. I will get absolutely shitfaced tomorrow after work and then start fresh with a positive, open outlook on life. Enough with all the discipline if it causes me to stress so much that I make myself physically very ill.
> 
> ...


 Dw I would bang


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, total stranger dropping in....
> 
> you have a great figure and you now have a new job to look to. You recognise what's going on which is more than half the battle to dealing with these feelings.
> 
> ...


 ha ha not sure I should take offence of take it as a compliment !!! lol


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@Mayzini that was one amazing, life-affirming response  I already feel so much better after having that intervention with myself. I sound a lot like your wife in the sense that I always feel like I'm just burdening people with my problems and they'd be better off without me, and believing that becomes my reality. I'm excited to see what kind of outcome "letting go" will have no my training as well since obviously I'm going to try and carry on with the same intensity, but less obsessive if that makes any sense 

I know this is just a forum, but I really appreciate all you lovely strangers giving another stranger support.  x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> @Mayzini that was one amazing, life-affirming response  I already feel so much better after having that intervention with myself. I sound a lot like your wife in the sense that I always feel like I'm just burdening people with my problems and they'd be better off without me, and believing that becomes my reality. I'm excited to see what kind of outcome "letting go" will have no my training as well since obviously I'm going to try and carry on with the same intensity, but less obsessive if that makes any sense
> 
> I know this is just a forum, but I really appreciate all you lovely strangers giving another stranger support.  x


 thanks Hun x keep it going, lifes a slog at times... but when your least expect it something good happens, or someone reaches out to you,. hope you get your mind on an even keel and can move forward xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> ha ha not sure I should take offence of take it as a compliment !!! lol


 uh oh....in my head it was a compliment..I tend to type straight from my half a brain cell..sorry if you thought it was something else.

currently gently striding sideways off stage with shepherds crook round neck..durrrr...if it helps, others on this site can confirm I genuinely talk utter crap most of the time and...and...umm...well..hehe...it's a talent of mine....

Apologies for slight hijack...this is prolly why I don't engage with many folks, I'm a walking talking health and safety hazard...lol!

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Flubs said:


> uh oh....in my head it was a compliment..I tend to type straight from my half a brain cell..sorry if you thought it was something else.
> 
> currently gently striding sideways off stage with shepherds crook round neck..durrrr...if it helps, others on this site can confirm I genuinely talk utter crap most of the time and...and...umm...well..hehe...it's a talent of mine....
> 
> ...


 oh dont worry yourself.. I would offend easily if it wasnt a compliment. I am here on a forum for a community not to get in fights or pissing contests like some


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> oh dont worry yourself.. I would offend easily if it wasnt a compliment. I am here on a forum for a community not to get in fights or pissing contests like some


 Thank you. I also just train and have a bit of a laugh with guys I have known on here for a while, that's about it. Thanks again.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Yesterday was plyo day and today leg (some shoulders) day.

Plyometric workout:
30min walk on treadmill (300kcal)
3 x 20 jumps onto a box
3 x 20 side to side jumps onto a box
3 x 15 sumo squat jumps
3 x 15 squat jumps legs together
3 x 10 burpees
2 x 60 sec calf-jumps (legs together, the jump comes only from the calf)

Was a pretty good workout, got me feeling back in the game!

Leg + shoulders:
15 min treadmill walk
3 x 15 leg extentions (quads)
3 x 15 delt flyes
3 x 20 Jefferson sumo squats (legs on 2 separate platforms + 20 kg kettlebell)
3 x 18 db overhead press
3 x 15 stiff leg romanian deadlifts
4 x 18 leg press
3 x 30 hip thrust"pulses" on hammie curl machine

Also my little out of control shopping spree order from MyProtein came last week, I ordered so many samples of stuff because I want to try more flavors. So far loving the Impact Whey Tiramisu and Banoffee flavors in my milkshakes (3 dl almond milk, ice, and protein powder).


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> Thought I'd check in and be totally honest about what's up. Last week I started getting intense fatigue, vertigo and anxiety. When I say intense fatigue, I mean all of the sudden I couldn't even hold myself up, felt like I could faint any moment, and that lasted for over a week. I've suffered from PTSD, depression and severe anxiety in t he past but for a long while things have been pretty standard, stale even. Just me going to work, working out, bed. Sounds simple enough. What I didn't realize was that I've actually become such a negative, critical, cynical and closed up c**t of a human who complains about being alone, but never actually goes out to meet people when when I do, my first attitude towards people is that they suck. I love working out, and I will continue with my goals, but I've also become so obsessed with them that the progress I've made I don't appreciate and I'm just so critical of my body constantly.
> 
> This week kind of broke the camel's back as it's my last week at this piece of s**t job that doesn't challenge me mentally, also it'll be 10 years since I last saw my dad, and I finally managed to told my best friend I've been in love with him for a year and he doesn't feel the same. I had a massive, hyperventilating panic attack when I told him as I'm terrified of losing him, and after that I've felt totally cleansed like I reset my nervous system somehow. I will get absolutely shitfaced tomorrow after work and then start fresh with a positive, open outlook on life. Enough with all the discipline if it causes me to stress so much that I make myself physically very ill.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you've had a pretty tough time,and looking on the positive side things can't get much worse so they can only really get better.

Did you go and get sh1t faced? :lol:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Yesterday was plyo day and today leg (some shoulders) day.
> 
> Plyometric workout:
> 30min walk on treadmill (300kcal)
> ...


 welcome back to the insane obsessive world of bodybuilding !!! lol


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

It's been a bit mental first few weeks on the new job and I haven't had time to work out (plus I've been sick). But today I went to the gym for a good full body blast. I've gained a little fat back, nothing too bad, and I'm not stressed about it. The real trick right now is trying to find a new routine as I work for 11 hours a day, have longer commutes and more social life. I'm thinking a 4 day split - 2 x upper body 2 x lower body a week and try going for lunch walks. If not, the building has 7 floors so I could do some strairs a few times a day or something..

Anyone else out there trying to sneak a bit of physical activity on your work day? (not a sexual innuendo, boys)


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> It's been a bit mental first few weeks on the new job and I haven't had time to work out (plus I've been sick). But today I went to the gym for a good full body blast. I've gained a little fat back, nothing too bad, and I'm not stressed about it. The real trick right now is trying to find a new routine as I work for 11 hours a day, have longer commutes and more social life. I'm thinking a 4 day split - 2 x upper body 2 x lower body a week and try going for lunch walks. If not, the building has 7 floors so I could do some strairs a few times a day or something..
> 
> Anyone else out there trying to sneak a bit of physical activity on your work day? (not a sexual innuendo, boys)


 so many gutted guys now no sexual innuendo !!lol

I no longer do my LISS cardio at the gym, I work on the third floor so I now do 40 minutes stair walks three times a week, I then run a push pull legs, full bodyprograme lifting 4 times a week. I a


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Lissuw said:


> It's been a bit mental first few weeks on the new job and I haven't had time to work out (plus I've been sick). But today I went to the gym for a good full body blast. I've gained a little fat back, nothing too bad, and I'm not stressed about it. The real trick right now is trying to find a new routine as I work for 11 hours a day, have longer commutes and more social life. I'm thinking a 4 day split - 2 x upper body 2 x lower body a week and try going for lunch walks. If not, the building has 7 floors so I could do some strairs a few times a day or something..
> 
> Anyone else out there trying to sneak a bit of physical activity on your work day? (not a sexual innuendo, boys)


 I would look at full body routines, that way if you miss a workout you don't have to figure out whether you should be doing up/lower next and neglecting for longer. Also if done properly can have a pretty good effect conditioning wise too, the old guys (Arnold et al) used to do it. I read some good articles on T-nation I think that were quite informative. especially as you then don't beat yourself up over missed sessions , you just get on with the next

wrt work, could you take some resistance bands into work and use those?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been doing full body routines which are great if workouts are spread unevenly (I think I have a little OCD going on lol) as pointed out above you don't have to worry about what days your doing what etc, works for me and takes the routine out of a routine, I then find I enjoy it lots more  I've made more progress in the last 15 weeks than I ever have!

any way if these little fellas dont make you smile nowt else will, oh to be a squirrel and not give a f**k  ps they are squirrel proof bird feeders lol

View attachment IMG_5201.PNG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> It's been a bit mental first few weeks on the new job and I haven't had time to work out (plus I've been sick). But today I went to the gym for a good full body blast. I've gained a little fat back, nothing too bad, and I'm not stressed about it. The real trick right now is trying to find a new routine as I work for 11 hours a day, have longer commutes and more social life. I'm thinking a 4 day split - 2 x upper body 2 x lower body a week and try going for lunch walks. If not, the building has 7 floors so I could do some strairs a few times a day or something..
> 
> Anyone else out there trying to sneak a bit of physical activity on your work day? (not a sexual innuendo, boys)


 I just go a walk at lunch, not much but it's 20-25 I'd be sitting on my arse reading the daily mail or shite on here.

oh and wanking.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> It's been a bit mental first few weeks on the new job and I haven't had time to work out (plus I've been sick). But today I went to the gym for a good full body blast. I've gained a little fat back, nothing too bad, and I'm not stressed about it. The real trick right now is trying to find a new routine as I work for 11 hours a day, have longer commutes and more social life. I'm thinking a 4 day split - 2 x upper body 2 x lower body a week and try going for lunch walks. If not, the building has 7 floors so I could do some strairs a few times a day or something..
> 
> Anyone else out there trying to sneak a bit of physical activity on your work day? (not a sexual innuendo, boys)


 I just go a walk at lunch, not much but it's 20-25 I'd be sitting on my arse reading the daily mail or shite on here.

oh and wanking.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey heyyy, catching up with you! The reason why I've been so quiet is that I've also been having some ongoing health stuff happening, and am now using beta-blockers. Long story short I have a small heart defect which causes my heart to beat irregularly, which usually isn't a problem but over the past 1.5 months it's been causing severe dizziness, weakness, anxiety etc. This plus the new job equals I've only worked out a few times over the past month and totally fell out with the eating as well , so I've gained most of the weight back up which I spent so much time losing, yey!

Right now I'm beginning to feel good again, and I want to get back at it, but need to take it easy. Motivation-wise I'm now a bit like hmm cutting really sounds horrible especially since the beta blockers block my heartrate from getting high, so cardio won't be a useful tool for fatloss. I think for the immediate future (2 ish weeks) I'll just do maintenance calories and get the workouts good and motivating again. Nothing too heavy, but I want to feel strong again!!

The program that I was doing (and didn't get to finish) taught me a few things. First of all it had the same exact reps and routines for the whole of 8 weeks which already got boring after week 3, especially since some of them were "boring" to begin with. I got some confidence in my own routines, and that's where I'm going back to now. Just as long as you work parts that don't hurt until they hurt is honestly a pretty good rule. *must stop overthinking*

So, yeah, how have you been?!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Hey heyyy, catching up with you! The reason why I've been so quiet is that I've also been having some ongoing health stuff happening, and am now using beta-blockers. Long story short I have a small heart defect which causes my heart to beat irregularly, which usually isn't a problem but over the past 1.5 months it's been causing severe dizziness, weakness, anxiety etc. This plus the new job equals I've only worked out a few times over the past month and totally fell out with the eating as well , so I've gained most of the weight back up which I spent so much time losing, yey!
> 
> Right now I'm beginning to feel good again, and I want to get back at it, but need to take it easy. Motivation-wise I'm now a bit like hmm cutting really sounds horrible especially since the beta blockers block my heartrate from getting high, so cardio won't be a useful tool for fatloss. I think for the immediate future (2 ish weeks) I'll just do maintenance calories and get the workouts good and motivating again. Nothing too heavy, but I want to feel strong again!!
> 
> ...


 Thats it, best always training how you enjoy within reason obviously.

Im slightly OCD though so im usually quite structured.

What did you get propranolol?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> Hey heyyy, catching up with you! The reason why I've been so quiet is that I've also been having some ongoing health stuff happening, and am now using beta-blockers. Long story short I have a small heart defect which causes my heart to beat irregularly, which usually isn't a problem but over the past 1.5 months it's been causing severe dizziness, weakness, anxiety etc. This plus the new job equals I've only worked out a few times over the past month and totally fell out with the eating as well , so I've gained most of the weight back up which I spent so much time losing, yey!
> 
> Right now I'm beginning to feel good again, and I want to get back at it, but need to take it easy. Motivation-wise I'm now a bit like hmm cutting really sounds horrible especially since the beta blockers block my heartrate from getting high, so cardio won't be a useful tool for fatloss. I think for the immediate future (2 ish weeks) I'll just do maintenance calories and get the workouts good and motivating again. Nothing too heavy, but I want to feel strong again!!
> 
> ...


 So long a your healthy and enjoying your workouts, who cares what the scales say. I don't agree with train till it hurts, ache would be a better word, hurt is never good, but I'm sure that's probably what you meant.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Thats it, best always training how you enjoy within reason obviously.
> 
> Im slightly OCD though so im usually quite structured.
> 
> What did you get propranolol?


 Yep propranolol  it's better than what I was taking before, Escitalopram, which is an anti depressant but I was taking it for the anxiety symptoms. That stuff just makes me eat a ton without feeling full, and not care, and it made me almost compulsively smily which was getting kinda creepy.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Yep propranolol  it's better than what I was taking before, Escitalopram, which is an anti depressant but I was taking it for the anxiety symptoms. That stuff just makes me eat a ton without feeling full, and not care, and it made me almost compulsively smily which was getting kinda creepy.


 Yeh propranalol is good because it just addresses the physical manifestations of anxiety without actually ****in about with your brain/mind or whatever. My mrs gets it for situational anxiety ie giving a presentation in uni or something.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

BestBefore1989 said:


> So long a your healthy and enjoying your workouts, who cares what the scales say. I don't agree with train till it hurts, ache would be a better word, hurt is never good, but I'm sure that's probably what you meant.


 let's change "hurts" to "burns" yeah?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Getting back at it! Liking the new workout split of altering upper and lower body total of 4 times a week. This week had to take it easy on the legs and try not to sweat as I got a massive new tattoo a week ago. It's so big haha, took a good 8 hour session but we finished it! more tbc, working towards a thigh or leg sleeve.

Today's workout was:
-shoulder warm up with 1kg weights
-3 x 12 x DB flyes leaning sligtly forward, arms slightly bent 6kg weight + 
-10 x DB lateral raises 4kg weights (superset)
-3 x 10 DB forward raise with 1 row on top, 4kgs 
-3 x 12 diverging lateral pulls, 27kg
-3 x 12 upright barbell row + 
-3 x 12 Barbell row leaning forward 15kg (superset)
-3 x French tricep press
-3 x 10 around the worlds

really looking to round those shoulders now:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fight Club fan?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Smitch said:


> Fight Club fan?


 What makes you think that hah ? yeah this leg piece will be all my favourite movies


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> What makes you think that hah ? yeah this leg piece will be all my favourite movies


 Such an awesome film.

I need to watch it again, Edward Norton is such a good actor, you seen American History X?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Such an awesome film.
> 
> I need to watch it again, Edward Norton is such a good actor, you seen American History X?


 Bite the kerb sends a chill through me every time!!


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Today's leg day was pretty intense y'all!

Warm up sets (squats, some strectches and jumps)
-4 x Super set : 10 squats + 10 weighed sumo squat jumps
-3 x 15 Lunge walks (15kg barbell)
-3 x 15 curtsy lunges (15kg barbell)
-3 x 20 DB stiff deadlifts (24kg)
-3 x sets of this cable kickback combo per leg (1 set includes 3 movements each 15 reps)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BW-KS5MBQ-x/?taken-by=mssannamaria

-3 x 15 hip abductions (40kg)
-2 x 30 calf press

Think I've got my energy back


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Today's leg day was pretty intense y'all!
> 
> Warm up sets (squats, some strectches and jumps)
> -4 x Super set : 10 squats + 10 weighed sumo squat jumps
> ...


 Oh em gee thats my jam babe


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Hehey it's been a while! I moved closer to work last week which means I now walk to work which is 25min each way, about all the low intensity cardio I need (an extra 30 per day I'd per average).

I've been working out as per usual about 4 times a week which is also going well. I just had way too high expectations and stress about looking a certain way this spring which obviously wasn't a good thing! Much more relaxed now with everything.

My goal for the winter is to be in slight deficit but keep my metabolism pretty high and see where it takes me. Still happy to say that when I look back at this year in February when I started working out, I've kept the love for the gym and still am motivated. It's successfully become a part of my weekly life.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Nice to have u back hun


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks x

Food for thought, booty transformation after having introduced more hip abductions and single leg work as opposed to just squats, hip thrusts and deadlifts. About 3 months in between of just doing 2 leg days a week


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Thanks x
> 
> Food for thought, booty transformation after having introduced more hip abductions and single leg work as opposed to just squats, hip thrusts and deadlifts. About 3 months in between of just doing 2 leg days a week
> 
> View attachment 145760


 Changes are coming along nicely. good work


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Thanks x
> 
> Food for thought, booty transformation after having introduced more hip abductions and single leg work as opposed to just squats, hip thrusts and deadlifts. About 3 months in between of just doing 2 leg days a week
> 
> View attachment 145760


 Wow great results, please share full routine and also advise how I can present routine to gf along with evidence of the results and my desire for her to follow said routine without getting punched in the mouth for my efforts, Thank you


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh hi! Long time!

Worry not friends, I most certainly haven't fallen off the wagon. In fact everything is going quite well at the moment, I'm in the middle of another cut, much wiser from last time. (week 3 and have been losing about 1 pound a week with higher calories than last time). But first let me tell you a little story

Over the past few years I've experienced some minor, quite seasonal symptoms which I didn't know were linked together. Starting from seasonal depression to just being a cynical and blue (which isn't part of my personality but I just accepted this), anxiety and panic attacks, arrythmia which I've talked about before, to more unique symptoms which I've just learned to live with that are "in my head". For instance weird sensations in the body and with reality (feeling like you're "floating", life isn't really happening, brainfog, can't concentrate) and finally skin pigment change (photo below, it's not rash it's literally just colour change which has spread exponentially this year).

When I was on that cut earlier this year, I was already stressed in life and just became very OCD with it, can't even imagine what my stress hormone levels must have been! Dunno if you remember but I started to have insane vertigo and FATIGUE I mean not being able to get off of the sofa, physically could not. I went to the hospital finally due to my arrythmias and they kept me overnight running all sorts of tests but couldn't really tell me anything except it could be anxiety. A "diagnosis" I'd heard always before.

I had a VERY thorough bloodwork done because my employer offers heath screening and I was like yeah why not, so I went and it turns out I have severe vitamin D deficiency (normal levels start at 50 and go up to 100, mine was under 20). Vitamin D deficiency is pretty common so I was like OK so? But then started doing some research and it's not actually even a vitamin, it acts as a pro-hormone in your body! And all these symptoms can be explained by the deficiency being that low.

I've now been on mega dosage for 3 weeks and already feel different (had to have a prescription for this), it's going to take some months for it get back up there... but especially with my "anxiety" symptoms, I feel a whole lot better. Here's more about vitamin D deficiency being linked with depression, anxiety, schizophrenia... https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-breakthrough-depression-solution/201111/psychological-consequences-vitamin-d-deficiency

It's so sad that I just trusted all these health professionals and believed that it's "all in my head" when I knew something was seriously off... and this is not routinely tested on bloodwork wtf?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> Oh hi! Long time!
> 
> Worry not friends, I most certainly haven't fallen off the wagon. In fact everything is going quite well at the moment, I'm in the middle of another cut, much wiser from last time. (week 3 and have been losing about 1 pound a week with higher calories than last time). But first let me tell you a little story
> 
> ...


 That sounds awful.

I hope that the supplements prove successful and that you have found the solution to those problems.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Lissuw said:


> I finally managed to told my best friend I've been in love with him for a year and he doesn't feel the same. I had a massive, hyperventilating panic attack when I told him as I'm terrified of losing him,


 How did this turn out? I had something similar. Didn't end up great tbh (the terrifying thing happened, more or less).


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

JW210 said:


> How did this turn out? I had something similar. Didn't end up great tbh (the terrifying thing happened, more or less).


 Yeah it was fine for a while, I thought we'd dodged a bullet until we were at a same concert and he brought another girl after which he told me to f**k off and I have. So that's that. Never should have said anything in the first place tbh.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> Yeah it was fine for a while, I thought we'd dodged a bullet until we were at a same concert and he brought another girl after which he told me to f**k off and I have. So that's that. Never should have said anything in the first place tbh.


 Sorry to hear about that , but we've all been there !

If as you said you were friends and he was rude to you , well its best you cleared the air and know where you're standing now .

I'm sure a pretty girl like you can find someone that would appreciate you in no time when you feel you're ready .

All the best sweetie !

x


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Lissuw said:


> Yeah it was fine for a while, I thought we'd dodged a bullet until we were at a same concert and he brought another girl after which he told me to f**k off and I have. So that's that. Never should have said anything in the first place tbh.


 Oh man that's sad, very sorry to hear that. I thought that friendship wasn't enough, but now that it's pretty much gone I really miss it and I know I should have appreciated it even if that's all it would ever be.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lissuw said:


> Yeah it was fine for a while, I thought we'd dodged a bullet until we were at a same concert and he brought another girl after which he told me to f**k off and I have. So that's that. Never should have said anything in the first place tbh.


 Sometimes you may just work out you both fancy each other... life is often too short to mess about, life's for living! I'd do that again in a heart beat if it were me


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Hi nice to see u back, glad things are gd or u mate


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

As much as I regret saying anything and am not quite able to see the "big picture" or the "bright side" in it, I have been dating someone new for a few months and you'll be happy to hear he's a bodybuilder haha. Feels nice to be able to sit in on a Saturday night and scroll down Gym Fail Nation videos for laughs


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Oh hi! Long time!
> 
> Worry not friends, I most certainly haven't fallen off the wagon. In fact everything is going quite well at the moment, I'm in the middle of another cut, much wiser from last time. (week 3 and have been losing about 1 pound a week with higher calories than last time). But first let me tell you a little story
> 
> ...


 Least you got to the bottom of it, what kinda dosage vit d you got? Bulk powders do a pretty reasonable price for 5000iu tabs which ive been using for the past few months. I duno if i was deficient but i figured there was a good chance seeing as i live in glasgow and work in an office. This summer was particularly scottish, i dont think we got a straight week of dryness.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Least you got to the bottom of it, what kinda dosage vit d you got? Bulk powders do a pretty reasonable price for 5000iu tabs which ive been using for the past few months. I duno if i was deficient but i figured there was a good chance seeing as i live in glasgow and work in an office. This summer was particularly scottish, i dont think we got a straight week of dryness.


 I do 70 000iu once a week for 3 weeks, then 25 000ui once a week until these capsules run out and then I'll do another blood test to see where I'm at. Definitely feel less anxious now and even if I do still get these weird feelings in my body, I'm learning to ride them out kind of "it's OK it's just the deficiency" instead of getting more anxious for not knowing what's wrong and if I'll be this way forever.

Trainingwise, I'm now in the middle of a cut which I've been doing for 3 weeks now and been losing 1 pound / 0.5kg per week which is about right. What's making it different this time is that I'm not so stressed about it, I don't have a set goal like a number on the scale etc in mind, just as long as there's a downward trajectory in my weight week on week and I feel good whilst doing it, don't overtrain or get sick.

Training 4 times a week currently upper and lower body split and current calories are 1550 a day plus one maintence calorie day a week. I will be doing this until Christmas holiday which starts in the middle of December for 3 weeks, during which I'll up to maintenance to reset my hormones and metabolism whilst enjoying Christmas, and then continuing the cut until I like what I see and maintain that until the BRITS are over in February after which it's lean bulk time.

I've moved more onto a "man style" training with less reps and heavier weights, always compound lifts (and doing them first), adding in some isolation movements where needed and once a week I do some plyo. Not much cardio at the moment, but I walk to work which means during weekdays I'll walk up to 45min a day.

Not going to lie, it is kind of hard to trust my macros enough to allow myself to eat all of them even when I don't feel like it... sometimes it's very tempting to eat less but that seems to come back at me with consequences. I'm also doing slightly higher carbs and honestly seems to be working better than low carbs. More strenghts less cravings.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> I do 70 000iu once a week for 3 weeks, then 25 000ui once a week until these capsules run out and then I'll do another blood test to see where I'm at. Definitely feel less anxious now and even if I do still get these weird feelings in my body, I'm learning to ride them out kind of "it's OK it's just the deficiency" instead of getting more anxious for not knowing what's wrong and if I'll be this way forever.
> 
> Trainingwise, I'm now in the middle of a cut which I've been doing for 3 weeks now and been losing 1 pound / 0.5kg per week which is about right. What's making it different this time is that I'm not so stressed about it, I don't have a set goal like a number on the scale etc in mind, just as long as there's a downward trajectory in my weight week on week and I feel good whilst doing it, don't overtrain or get sick.
> 
> ...


 Thats a hefty dose! Is this all off your own back or through your GP?

Sounds like youve got the balance right this time. As soon as you start stressing about it it's no longer fun. Training sounds better, i never understand why alot of girls used more really high rep stuff it stands to reason that the kind of rep ranges that are gona work to build or maintain muscle will be similar for both sexes. I love upper lower, 4/5 days lifting is perfect for me. I'm doing PPL atm 3 on 1 off and tbh 6 days lifting is pushing it. I also dont have time for proper cardio, so im only getting my walks at work which isn't ideal, i feel lot better in general when i'm doing cardio regularly.

Re the higher carbs, thats spot on imo. I kept carbs higher than i have before during the 6 weeks i cut during summer and when i do another mini cut during december i'll be aiming to keep them higher again like 400g min if possible on lifting days.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Thats a hefty dose! Is this all off your own back or through your GP?
> 
> Sounds like youve got the balance right this time. As soon as you start stressing about it it's no longer fun. Training sounds better, i never understand why alot of girls used more really high rep stuff it stands to reason that the kind of rep ranges that are gona work to build or maintain muscle will be similar for both sexes. I love upper lower, 4/5 days lifting is perfect for me. I'm doing PPL atm 3 on 1 off and tbh 6 days lifting is pushing it. I also dont have time for proper cardio, so im only getting my walks at work which isn't ideal, i feel lot better in general when i'm doing cardio regularly.
> 
> Re the higher carbs, thats spot on imo. I kept carbs higher than i have before during the 6 weeks i cut during summer and when i do another mini cut during december i'll be aiming to keep them higher again like 400g min if possible on lifting days.


 Ha don't worry, the dosage was prescribed by my GP and what I've read on different forums, it's a similar dosage to other people with levels as low as mine

The head**** for me when it comes to high vs low rep is that I sweat less and have lower heart beat when it's lower rep so it's easy to think you're working out "less".


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dont get it when people "think" that . How can you feel that you're working out "less" when you have to crawl out of the gym lol .

but yeah , its something cardio bunnies like to say as an excuse for avoiding something really challenging

x


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been cutting for I think 5 weeks now and have lost about 2.5kg and 0 strenght. I now weigh 60.5kg which is the lowest I got when I was cutting over the summer - weirdly enough though I think I looked leaner then. How I feel is totally different, this time definitely a lot easier in my head / less stressful! Not struggling at all other thank the occasional office chocolate temptation etc. I've been on the vitamin D for 3 weeks now and the difference is fantastic!!! previously I'd get a good weeks workout (4-5 weightlifting sessions where I'd always push myself) and come second week, I would always start to feel like I'm coming down with a cold and not recovering even though I eat healty AF, sleep and schedule in time to relax. Now I've been very consistent with everything for weeks with no problem or immune system response. My anxiety has gone down dramatically, still I get weird sensations on my body and have some brain fog but not at all like before.. man I can't believe I had accepted that state as my normal state of being!

I have 1-2 weeks of cutting left to reach my goal of 60kg before the holidays, then I'll take 2ish weeks off reversing back to maintanence to get that metabolism back for a bit and carry on in January. If this current flow keeps on, very excited to see what I accomplish in January and February. I've never weighed under 60kg in my adult life


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Ooh I forgot to say I've been kind of intermittent fasting now because it's been so busy at work I have no time to eat breakfast, I just have a black coffee in the morning and it's actually working very nicely! Not strict on exact timings though. Today's workout was (since I haven't logged them in a while):

-5min crosstrainer followed by some foam rolling on upper body and back
-2 warm up sets of bent over rows
-3 x 10 bent over rows (20kg)
-3 x 8 incline dumbbell bench press 12kg per dumbbell
-4 x flat barbell bench press (30kg)
-3 x 10 per side one arm lat rows (14kg)
-3 x 12 cable crunches I think 55kg 
-15min HIIT sesh on the bike


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> I've been cutting for I think 5 weeks now and have lost about 2.5kg and 0 strenght. I now weigh 60.5kg which is the lowest I got when I was cutting over the summer - weirdly enough though I think I looked leaner then. How I feel is totally different, this time definitely a lot easier in my head / less stressful! Not struggling at all other thank the occasional office chocolate temptation etc. I've been on the vitamin D for 3 weeks now and the difference is fantastic!!! previously I'd get a good weeks workout (4-5 weightlifting sessions where I'd always push myself) and come second week, I would always start to feel like I'm coming down with a cold and not recovering even though I eat healty AF, sleep and schedule in time to relax. Now I've been very consistent with everything for weeks with no problem or immune system response. My anxiety has gone down dramatically, still I get weird sensations on my body and have some brain fog but not at all like before.. man I can't believe I had accepted that state as my normal state of being!
> 
> I have 1-2 weeks of cutting left to reach my goal of 60kg before the holidays, then I'll take 2ish weeks off reversing back to maintanence to get that metabolism back for a bit and carry on in January. If this current flow keeps on, very excited to see what I accomplish in January and February. I've never weighed under 60kg in my adult life


 Awesome, long may it continue


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Quick photo catch up, my weight has now fallen under 60kg for the first time everrr. The before shots are from February when I originally started to work out, not at the beginning of this particular cut because I didn't take photos then. Now I'm off to my 3 week diet break happily, cutting off another few kg in the new year and then reverse dieting

Vitamin D stuff still a damn game changer, sure I've been sticking with my diet and workouts but the weight has just fallen off compared to over the summer when I was yes losing weight but really struggling with it


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Too much clothing too assess true progress of physique :whistling:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> Quick photo catch up, my weight has now fallen under 60kg for the first time everrr. The before shots are from February when I originally started to work out, not at the beginning of this particular cut because I didn't take photos then. Now I'm off to my 3 week diet break happily, cutting off another few kg in the new year and then reverse dieting
> 
> Vitamin D stuff still a damn game changer, sure I've been sticking with my diet and workouts but the weight has just fallen off compared to over the summer when I was yes losing weight but really struggling with it
> 
> View attachment 147949


 well done mate, the new leg piece looks good too


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Huge progress! Nice effort!


----------

